# Biken zwischen Wupper und Dhünn



## Manni (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

da es auf den Trails im Bergischen und auch hier im Forum ziemlich ruhig geworden ist, starte ich mal einen neuen Tourenthread und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. Zielgebiet sind die Trails zwischen Wupper und Dhünn, womit ein sehr abwechslungsreiches Revier abgesteckt ist. 

Am Freitag soll es dann auch direkt losgehen. Geplant ist von Burscheid ne Runde mit den Eckpunkten Dhünntalsperre, Eschbachtalsperre und Sengbachsperre fahren. Es sollen insgesamt 1000hm und 45km werden. Die Dauer wird wohl bei ca. 4 Stunden liegen, ne Lampe für die letzten Meter kann also auch nicht schaden. Hier gehts zum Termin.

Wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Mitstreiter finden,
Viele Grüße Manni


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Manni!

Wenn ich am Freitag kein Spätdienst hätte, wäre ich dabei. Aber....


Viel spaß am Freitag


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

macht doch nichts, dafuer gibst du dir ja schon am Sonntag die volle Droehnung. 
Waere gerne dabei, aber Zeit ist knapp und da pack ich mir die Vorbereitung fuer September auf den Abend. Vielleicht komme ich naechste Woche mal ins Siebengebirge, falls ihr da nochmal ne Runde drehen wollt!


Gruss Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Manni
Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
Würde gerne morgen mit dir ne Runde drehen, aber nachdem es heute so schön geregnet hat und für morgen die Wetteraussichten auch nicht so dolle sind hat mein Schweinehund die Oberhand gewonnen.
Im Matsch wühlen und dabei gleichzeitig von oben berieselt zu werden ist nicht mein Ding. 
Dabei muß ich unbedingt ein paar längere Touren fahren um für den AC fit zu sein. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Manni (18. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Termin auf Dienstag verschoben, hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser.


Gruss Manni


----------



## Manni (23. Juli 2008)

Da ja nun endlich der Sommer zurück ist unternehme ich am Freitag einen weiteren Anlauf:



Manni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... Freitag soll es dann auch direkt losgehen. Geplant ist von Burscheid ne Runde mit den Eckpunkten Dhünntalsperre, Eschbachtalsperre und Sengbachsperre fahren. Es sollen insgesamt 1000hm und 45km werden. Die Dauer wird wohl bei ca. 4 Stunden liegen, ne Lampe für die letzten Meter kann also auch nicht schaden. Hier gehts zum Termin.
> 
> ...



Wäre schön wenn sich der eine oder andere anschließt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Manni,

die Aktivitäten hier "zerfransen" etwas, es bilden sich neue Gruppen und alte brechen auseinander...
Hab mir den Thread mal abonniert, mal schauen, was du noch so vor hast.

Unter der Woche abends eine 4h Tour zu starten, dürfte nach kurzer Zeit als Nightride enden, da es im Wald schon schnell duster wird. Ginge das nicht auch am Wochenende?


----------



## hama687 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Manni, für mich als bekännender langsam fahrer wären die Touren als GPRS Daten klasse, meinst du man kann da einen abzug ab und an woll abstauben, damit man auch als Schildkröte den Hasen unter euch folgen kann?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Manni (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
am Freitag haben sich dann Michi und meine Wenigkeit zu zweit auf den Weg durchs Bergische gemacht. Regen gabs zwar keinen, aber nach dem ersten Downhill floß das Wasser in Strömen, da ich die restliche Tour nur im kleinsten und größten Gang fahren konnte. 
So ging es dann vorbei an der Dhünntalsperre und weiter kreuz und quer durchs Bergische nach Wermelskirchen und über Schloss Burg und die Sengbachsperre zurück. Gegen Ende wurde es dann ziemlich duster und wir haben die Nightridesaison eingeläutet.  Geworden sind es dann 50 km und 930 hm in 3:20 h. Beim nächsten Mal müssen wir wohl doch etwas früher starten.









@Enrgy: Naja im Bergischen scheinen zumindest die "auschweifenderen" Aktivitäten ab Burscheid oder in den Wupperbergen ziemlich eingeschlafen zu sein. Dies sind aber leider genau die Touren wegen denen ich das Revier hier so mag. 

@hama687: GPS-Tracks schreibe ich für die Touren im Heimatrevier keine raus, ist einfach zu zeitaufwendig. Spätestens nach der 10ten Tour ist die ganze Karte bunt. Da hilft nur bei einem der vielen Treffs mitfahren.



Nun zum nächsten Wochenende: Denke hier als Alpencrossvorbereitung an eine Eifgentaltour, wobei das eigentliche Tal jeweils nur zum queren der der Bergseite genutzt wird. Reichlich Trails, Uphills und Brennesseln. Denke da an ca. 1200hm und 50-60km. Wem das zuviel ist, Abkürzen sollte für Einheimische ja auch kein Problem sein.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Manni,

habe den Thread gefunden ... Am Samstag hätte ich Zeit. wie schaut es bei Dir aus. Freitags ist beim mir leider immer schlecht.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Schreiner2 (29. Juli 2008)

ich wäre für sonntag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Guido, hoi Norbert,

ich habe den Termin für Samstag eingestellt, Sonntag bin ich schon anderweitig eingespannt. Wäre schön wenn du trotzdem dabei bist Nobi, lohnt sich garantiert, aber das schwere Rad wird dir ganz schön zusetzen 

Hier ist der Termin


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (30. Juli 2008)

bin auch für Samstag ...


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Manni,

meine aktuelle Form lässt solche Gewalttouren nicht zu, habe aber den Thread im Abbo und werde ein Auge drauf halten. Schön zu sehen, dass in der Heimat doch noch Gruppen zum Biken zu finden sind.

Viel Spaß und liebe Grüße,
MIK


----------



## Schreiner2 (1. August 2008)

hi Manni,
ich kündige mich für morgen mal unter vorbehalt an. muss vorher noch arbeiten hoffe aber pünktlich da zu sein.


----------



## Pardus (4. August 2008)

Hallo Manni,

war eine coole Runde, ein paar der Trails kannte ich noch gar nicht .... 

Wie schauts mit nächstem Samstag aus ??

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (6. August 2008)

Ja,
ich fand die Runde auch genial und vom Tempo passte es ja trotz unterschiedlicher Ambitionen auch sehr gut. Kann morgen mal das Profil und 1-2 Bilder posten, der Rest ist leider unscharf... Bericht gibts nur ne Kurzfassung.

Für Samstag dachte ich bei geeignetem Wetter an eine ca. 3 Stunden Tour durch die Wupperberge. Würde wieder gerne vormittags starten. Ca. 10 Uhr an der Haasenmühle. Den Termin schreibe ich noch aus.


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (6. August 2008)

ist die Hasenmühle in der Wipperaue ??? 

10:00 fände ich gut

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (7. August 2008)

Hallo Guido,

ja das ist der Treffpunkt an der Wipperaue. Hier gehts zum Termin. Das Wetter soll ja zum Wochenende wechselhaft werden, ich fahre aber auch bei leichtem Regen. Die Wupperberge sind recht saugfaehig 

Habe letzten Donnerstag ein paar alte Trails neu endeckt, die wuerden ich gerne nochmal einbauen. 


Gruss Manni


----------



## -MIK- (7. August 2008)

Zeichnet Ihr die Touren eigentlich per GPS auf?


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Zeichnet Ihr die Touren eigentlich per GPS auf?



Ich denke nicht, daß der Manni für die Touren noch GPS braucht. Sowas fährt man ausm Kopf.

Zum Thema "GPS-Tracks veröffentlichen" kannste aktuell mal hier ab Post #568 was lesen


----------



## Pardus (7. August 2008)

bin dabei ...


----------



## Manni (7. August 2008)

Schoen Guido  dann sind wir schon zweit!

@Enrgy: Ich war gestern mit den TTlern am Auge Gottes  Jetzt weiss ich was du an dem Trail findest 

Um das Thema GPS mal zu erschlagen:

Ich zeichne die Touren fuer mich auf, da oefters auch mal was neues dabei ist. Ich gebe die Tracks aber nicht raus, da:

- ich mir nicht die Muehe mache sie zu bereinigen (Verfahrer, oft schlechter Empfang usw.)
- Viele Hotspots auch so schon zu oft angefahren werden und dementsprechen stark Errodieren
- Ich keine Lust habe dass ueberforderte Biker auf den von mir veroeffentlichten Wegen stuerzen
- Das Publizieren einiger Wege zu Problemen mit Wegbesitzern, Forst und co. fuehren kann (Beispiel die zu Recht gesperrten illegalen Strecken die mal auf Frosthelms Seite standen)


Wer die Trails kennen lernen moechte, wird mitfahren muessen.
Gruss Manni


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2008)

Wäre ja gerne zwischen Dupper und Whünn dabei, leider  bin ich am Wochende in Luxemburg, endlich wieder ohne Motor.

Habe gesehen, das du deine Heimseite umgestaltet hast, sehr fein. Komme doch recht häufig in Bild und Wort vor. Zitat: "Alles begann mit OAS an der Dhünntalsperre". Ich bin gerührt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (7. August 2008)

Jaja Herr Sonntag, 
da haben sie so manchen auf den Schotterweg gebracht  
Wie ich sehe warst du am Corno della Paura, sieht im Sommer viel zu harmlos aus 

Und zur Tour am Wochenende: Habe mit Guido beschlossen doch Sonntag zu fahren, daher Terminänderung auf den 10.08.08.


Tja und dann gibts auch noch schnell das Höhenprofil vom letzten Samstag mit kurzem Überblick über die Eifgenachterbahn 






Dabei waren Guido, Rico, Markus und Norbert. 





Was soll ich noch sagen, erst ging es über die Serpentinen am Thomashof ins Eifgental, um kurz darauf hoch nach Hilgen zu strampeln, worauf es dann wieder ins Tal ging. Nächste Station waren die Downhillstrecke und der Wanderweg am Eberich, sowie die Trails bei Scheuren und Hüttchen. Nun wechselten wir zur Abwechslung mal ins Dhuenntal, fuhren nach Bremen und na? Ja wir landeten wieder unten am Eifgenbach. Hoch runter, hoch runter, viel mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu sagen, nur dass es eine heitere Runde bei wolkigem Himmel war und hoffentlich alle trocken zu Hause angekommen sind. 











Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (8. August 2008)

Freue mich schon auf die Tour am Sonntag ... auch wenn wir vielleicht ein bischen Wasser von oben bekommen ...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (9. August 2008)

Also liebe Mitfahrer,
für Morgen ist ja eher bedecktes bis regnerisches Wetter angesagt. Solange es aber nicht schon vor Tourstart aus Eimern gießt möchte ich fahren. Das heißt ich sage entweder bis 9:30 Uhr ab, oder ich fahre egal was kommt.  Sollten wir unterwegs vom Regen überrascht werden kürze ich die Tour unter Umständen ab.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (10. August 2008)

So, der Termin wird dann doch wegen Dauerregen verschoben 
Wäre der Samstag dann doch besser gewesen. Ich verschiebe den Termin um 1. Woche. Ob nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag entscheide ich noch.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (12. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

so wie es aussieht wird der Samstag trocken werden ...
http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citytrend&LANG=de&WMO=10513

Ich würde vorschlagen wir nutzen das Regenloch um eine Runde zu drehen

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (12. August 2008)

Hallo Mani,

habe da noch einen Track von Michael... Ist ne Runde rund um Kürten 80km und 1600 hm...Start in Altenk.  das wäre doch etwas feines für Samstag ...

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2008)

Hey Mädels, wann ist denn die Entscheidungsfindung abgeschlossen? Diese komische Tour von diesem Michael ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Pardus (14. August 2008)

Da hast Du recht ... on any sunday. Leider war es mir bis jetzt nicht vergönnt die Tour von Michael zu Ende zu fahren oder noch mal in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (14. August 2008)

Wie ist die Tour von dem Michael denn von den Bodenverhältnissen her? Bei den durchwachsenen Wetteraussichten hätte ich da lieber Bewährtes.
Die Wupperberge waren heute z.B. schön trocken  Mußte meine neue Geheimwaffe für die Alpen testen 


Ansonsten hätte ich da noch nen Vorschlag zu machen: 

Tour ab Remscheid. Rund um die Bergischen Talsperren: 
Herbinghauser-Talsperre, Ennepetalsperre, Bevertalsperre, Wuppertalsperre. Wäre ja wohl ein schön neues Revier für die meisten von euch. Allerdings wirds dann auch was knackiger. Bin die Tour noch nicht am Stück gefahren, dürften aber rund 70 km und 1500 hm +x sein. Wie wäre das?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (14. August 2008)

wäre ich auch dabei ...


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2008)

Ich sehe schon, der AX-Vorbereitungswahn grassiert in großem Stil...
Mir reichen da momentan Touren von halber Länge und Höhe eurer Vorgaben...
Viel Spaß auf dieser komischen-Michel-Tour oder sonstwo um irgendwelche Stauseen


----------



## Ommer (14. August 2008)

Heute morgen wollte ich eine andere Tour von eben jenem _Michel_ fahren, eine über Gimborn usw., habs aber nicht gemacht. 

Statt dessen bin ich die Kürtener Sülz von Kürten bis zur Quelle gefahren, dann rüber zu den Quellen der Lindlarer Sülz und der gefolgt bis nachhaus. Exakt 50 km und 824 hm, genug für nen alten Trödler .

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2008)

Und zuhause gabs dann als Mahlzeit lecker Sülze...


----------



## Ommer (14. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und zuhause gabs dann als Mahlzeit lecker Sülze...




nä, hatte ich nicht, es gab Honigbrote und Kaffee....


----------



## on any sunday (14. August 2008)

Laber, schwad. Ich bin für jede Tour zu haben. Im Ommerland sollten die Bodenverhältnisse auch nicht so schlecht sein. Alpencrosstraining ist nicht, soll ja nicht schneien.


----------



## Pardus (15. August 2008)

Hallo Manni,

hast Du schon einen Termin eingetragen...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Manni (15. August 2008)

Guido, du Drängler 

Gut also ich habe entschieden  Wir fahren die Runde um die Bergischen Talsperren, Wetter soll ja gut werden. Treffpunkt ist die Olper Höhe in Remscheid Lüttringhausen. Anfahrt und Termin siehe hier.

Die Tour ist als Erkundungsrunde ausgeschrieben, es kann also auch mal kleine Zusatzschleifen geben. Ziel sind Wupper-, Bever-, Ennepe- und Herbinghausertalsperre. Zusätzlich gehts kreuz und quer an der Wupper entlang.
Daten: 50km und 1100hm für Aussteiger, der Rest 70km und 1500hm. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (15. August 2008)

abend,
ich versuche mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (17. August 2008)

Kleine Zusammenfassung der Samstagstour:

Trotz der späten Ausschreibung und einer tückischen Anfahrtsbeschreibung versammelten sich Samstag 7 Biker des Kölner Lokalforums: 
On any Sunday, Pardus, Schreiner2, Grüner Frosch, sun909, Krampe, Gene und der Guide. 
Fast pünktlich ging es dann los und eine Trailabfahrt später war schon die erste der zahlreichen Talsperren erreicht. Wellig ging es weiter. Ein paar Trails, viel Forstweg und ein wenig Mountainbike-Orienteering  folgten.








Der einzige Defekt erwischte den Guide, dessen Rad nur knapp den Rädern eines Traktors entging.  Weiter gings zur Ennepetalsperre, von der wir dann zur Bevertalsperre querten. Hier legten wir eine kleine Pause mit Bergischer Kaffeetafel ein, bei der manche Teilnehmer wohlweislich gleich doppelte Portionen orderten. 











Im ständigen Auf und Ab schlugen wir den Bogen zurück Richtung Ende der ersten Runde ein, tangierten ein paar Mal die Wuppertalsperre und trennten uns dann in Frielinghausen in zwei Gruppen auf. Während die eine Hälfte nach 55 km und 1000 hm zurück zum Auto fuhr, legte der Rest noch einen Abstecher zur Wupperschleife an der Porta Westfalica und den Beyenburgertrails ein. 










Aber auch hier waren im letzten Jahr wohl vermehrt Waldarbeiten im Gange, so dass einige der Wege nun als breite Forstpiste durch verwüsteten Waldraum führten. Trotzdem waren noch zwei Leckerchen dabei. Schließlich erreichten wir die Obere Herbringhausertalsperre und erreichten nach 81 km und echten 1550 Ciclohöhenmetern den Ausgangspunkt auf der Olper Höhe.





Ich hoffe es hat allen trotz mittelmäßigem Trailanteil und ein paar kleinen Zwangspausen gefallen. Nächste Woche gibts dann aber ne Runde bei Schloss Burg  Oder da wäre noch die Tour von dem Michael....


Gruß Manni


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2008)

Hallo Manni,

natürlich hat uns die Runde gut gefallen

War alles dabei, lecker Gegend, leckere Trails, lecker Essen und vor allem die Trails, NACHDEM uns die Ersten verlassen hatten, waren sehr schön

Bis demnächst mal wieder

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Krampe (18. August 2008)

Schöne Tour  Manni,
wenn ich dann mal wieder etwas fitter bin muß ich Abends vieleicht auch nicht mehr so viel Kölsch trinken zu regenerieren (es gab nur Kölsch) 
Gruß Christof


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. August 2008)

Krampe schrieb:


> Schöne Tour  Manni,
> wenn ich dann mal wieder etwas fitter bin muß ich Abends vieleicht auch nicht mehr so viel Kölsch trinken zu regenerieren (es gab nur Kölsch)
> Gruß Christof



Ich hatte mir extra mal ein paar Paulaner zum Probieren kaltgestellt. Mhhh, waren die lecker


----------



## guerman79 (18. August 2008)

Mensch Manni.

Hier ja richtig was los. was macht die Tour am Donnerstag???  Mittwoch packe ich nicht.


----------



## Manni (18. August 2008)

guerman79 schrieb:


> Mensch Manni.
> 
> Hier ja richtig was los. was macht die Tour am Donnerstag???  Mittwoch packe ich nicht.



Hallo Michi,
Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok, da gibts dann aber nur ne lockere Runde. Bin Mittwoch in den 7 Bergen unterwegs. Würde so runde 500 hm +x vorschlagen, vielleicht 18.00 ab Burscheid? Licht könnte nützlich sein, falls es - wie letztes Mal - dann doch mehr wird 


@TTLer: Freue mich, dass es euch gefallen hat! Aber warum ihr euch TTLer nennt hab ich nicht verstanden  Werde ich die Tage mal die 2-3 verbleibenden TTler zu interviewen...

Gruß Manni


----------



## guerman79 (18. August 2008)

Wie Mittwoch. 

Ich dachte wir phonen nochmal.

Aber Donnerstag ist auch OK.


----------



## Manni (18. August 2008)

guerman79 schrieb:


> Wie Mittwoch.
> 
> Ich dachte wir phonen nochmal.



Mittwoch ist Alpencrosstraining angesagt. Keine Sorge, ich hätte dich schon mitgenommen  
Da du nicht kannst bleiben dir die Tomburger jetzt wohl ersparrt  

Wenn dir Burscheid zu weit ist, können wir uns auch auf der Hälfte treffen. Im Königsforst gibts auch Trails. 
Übrigens, nette Photos im Album, sollten wir mal wiederholen...


Gruß Manni


----------



## guerman79 (18. August 2008)

Wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich diese mal vervollständigen.

Frankenforst wäre nicht schlecht. Ist nicht weit von meiner Firma. Könnte nach der Arbeit mit dem Bike hinkommen.


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2008)

Hatter Oppa Sonntach jez endlich ein Auto mit Dach auch fürs Mopped?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (22. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe für Sonntag ne Runde in den Wupperbgergen ausgeschrieben. Start ist an der Wupperbrücke in der Wipperaue / Haasenmühle. Sollen ca. 1000 hm werden. Ziel ist die Müngstner Brücke.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

Opa Sonntachs Auto hat immer noch kein Dach, hat im Moment auch keinen Turbolader. Der muss zur Kur, um ihm das Rauchen abzugewöhnen. 

Suche deshalb für die Wupperberge eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Würde auch eine Anfahrt bis Leverkusen in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Manni (22. August 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Opa Sonntachs Auto hat immer noch kein Dach, hat im Moment auch keinen Turbolader. Der muss zur Kur, um ihm das Rauchen abzugewöhnen.
> 
> Suche deshalb für die Wupperberge eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Würde auch eine Anfahrt bis Leverkusen in Kauf nehmen.



Ich koennte dich entweder in Hitdorf an der Faehre oder in Wiesdorf am Parkplatz der Laga direkt an der Autobahnbruecke einladen. So ca. 9:30Ur.


Gruss Manni


----------



## Pardus (22. August 2008)

Hi Jungens,

leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, da meine bessere Hälfte am Samstag mit der Firma unterwegs ist und mich am Sonntag braucht. Möchte denn eine hier am Samstag so von 14:00(30) bis 18:00 ne Runde drehen. Ich führe euch dann mit den GPS ins Nirvarna ... 

Start in Burscheid oder anders wo...

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich koennte dich entweder in Hitdorf an der Faehre oder in Wiesdorf am Parkplatz der Laga direkt an der Autobahnbruecke einladen. So ca. 9:30Ur.
> 
> 
> Gruss Manni



Sehr aufdringlich. Parkplatz der Laga? Ist das der direkt am Kreisverkehr?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. August 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe für Sonntag ne Runde in den Wupperbgergen ausgeschrieben. Start ist an der Wupperbrücke in der Wipperaue / Haasenmühle. Sollen ca. 1000 hm werden. Ziel ist die Müngstner Brücke.




Habe mir erlaubt, mich bei Eurer Wupperberge-Tour anzumelden. Ich kenne die Ecke ein (klein) wenig und freue mich jetzt auf die Bekanntschaft mit neuen Trails.

Ich komme aus St. Augustin - falls das logistisch besser passt, könnte ich auch OnAnySunday ins Auto packen.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2008)

Danke Herr Schaden, wäre aber logistisch ungünstig. Ich lasse mich dann vom Manni an dem Parkplatz aufgabeln. Muss jetzt weg.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2008)

Jetzt komm ich endlich mal dazu: 
Danke für die schöne Sonntagstour an der Wupper. Die Truppe hat mir prima gefallen, die Strecke sowieso. Ich würde mich gelegentlich gerne wieder anschließen.

Viele Grüße
Claus

... und Manni einen schönen Bikeurlaub in GR.


----------



## Manni (29. August 2008)

Ja war eine super Tour 

Da ich diese Woche auch etwas eingespannt war, kommt nun also nur ein kleiner Report, muss auch sofort wieder los. 

Mit Hummock, On any sunday, schreiner2 und dem Herrn Bagatellschaden ging es also letzte Woche in die Wupperberge. Kreuz und quer über den Pilztrail und den Rüdenstein die Wupper rauf bis zur Müngstner Brücke. Wobei die gute Laune und der trockene Untergrund uns sehr flowige Trails bescherten.







Von Müngsten aus wählten wir leider die Hindernisbahn und übten den Ernstfall für den Schiebecross 2008. Ab Burg folgten wir dann wieder fahrend dem S-Weg nach Haus Hohenscheid. Ein letzter Trail zur Wupper, dann wars auch schon um. Jedenfalls für die Meisten. 
Herr Sonntag und meinereiner durften noch ne dreiviertel Stunde im Stau ausrollen 












So und nun noch das Profil, habs leider eilig, daher nur kurzer Bericht. Die nächste Tour gibts dann erst in zwei Wochen, bin jetzt erstmal in den großen Bergen unterwegs  





Bis die Tage,
Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerman79 (16. September 2008)

Mensch Manni!!!

Du bist doch schon längst wieder da, oder ist dir die Lust am Biken komplett vergangen. 
Wo sind die Fotos und Infos vom Transalp?

Ich brauche dich! Keiner fährt mehr MOUNTAIN!!!BIKE!!!


----------



## Manni (17. September 2008)

Hi Michi,

klar bin ich wieder da. Muß aber nun erstmal meine Arbeit fertig machen, die Zeit läuft. Ich denke vor Mitte Oktober werde ich nur kurzfrist Touren fahren. Die Schweiztour war ganz nett, aber bergab hätts ruhig was anspruchsvoller sein können  Den Bericht gibts auch erst im Oktober.





Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. September 2008)

Hi, komme aus Hückeswagen und wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob ihr euch noch regelmäßig trefft. Würde dann gern mal hinzustoßen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Manni (24. September 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ich habe vor ab Mitte Oktober wieder öfters zu fahren, bis dahin bin ich aber noch im Prüfungsstress. Ansonsten würde mich auch interessieren ob der Rest hier schon im Winterschlaf liegt 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde mich auch interessieren ob der Rest hier schon im Winterschlaf liegt



Nee, Trainingslager für den WP...


----------



## Johnny Rico (25. September 2008)

Mitte Oktober klingt gut. Bin dieses Wochenende eh verplant (Photokina & die RTF in Essen Kettwig) und über'n 3. Okt. gehts in den Schwarzwald zum biken. Wie wäre es mit dem 11. oder 12. Oktober?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab schon mal das Team Geröllheimer aktiviert. Wer mitfahren möchte kann sich ja melden. 





@Badehose - bist du wieder dabei ??

Ich hoffe der Winter wird besser als der Letzte ...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (13. Oktober 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich habe vor ab Mitte Oktober wieder öfters zu fahren, bis dahin bin ich aber noch im Prüfungsstress. Ansonsten würde mich auch interessieren ob der Rest hier schon im Winterschlaf liegt
> 
> ...



@Manni - bin noch nicht im Winterschlaf, aber nächstes Wochenende kann ich trotzdem nicht... wie sieht es mit in 2 Wochen aus ..


----------



## Manni (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mal sehen Guido, was in zwei Wochen ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Jetzt würde ich erstmal gerne wissen ob jemand Lust hat am Sonntag ne lockere Erkundungsrunde ab Schloss Burg Richtung Wuppertal zu drehen? Oder gibt es sonst Vorschläge?


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (30. Oktober 2008)

was geht am Sonntag ... hat einer Luscht zu biken ...

Gruß Guido


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja, liegt aber nicht zwischen Dupper und Whünn


----------



## Manni (30. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ja, liegt aber nicht zwischen Dupper und Whünn



Ich bin am Wochenende im Westerwald, werde mal zwischen Sieg und Niester neue Waldräume erkunden 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Oktober 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende im Westerwald, werde mal zwischen Sieg und Niester neue Waldräume erkunden
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



Viel Spass!







Der etwas andere Manni


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>



Sieht auch nich anders aus als Glüder rauf und runter...


----------



## Pardus (30. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ja, liegt aber nicht zwischen Dupper und Whünn



ich fahre mit ... wie finde ich den zum Treffpunkt, gibts das etwas, dass ich ins Navi eingeben kann...

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pardus (30. Oktober 2008)

was könnt ihr mir zum Tarscher Pass und zum Rabijoch sagen.... Die liegen nächstes Jahr im Weg nach Riva ..

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (30. Oktober 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> ich fahre mit ... wie finde ich den zum Treffpunkt, gibts das etwas, dass ich ins Navi eingeben kann...
> 
> Gruß Guido



_ Bliesenbacher Straße 4
51766 Engelskirchen_

damit müsste es gehen


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Manni (2. November 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> was könnt ihr mir zum Tarscher Pass und zum Rabijoch sagen.... Die liegen nächstes Jahr im Weg nach Riva ..
> 
> Gruß Guido




Kenne ich beides noch nicht, wann fährst du denn? 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (3. November 2008)

ich habe mich ein paar Leuten angeschlossen, die ich selber nicht alle kenne. Es werden so ca. 18 Biker sein. Losgehen soll es in der ersten Septemberwoche ... die Rout kann ich Dir ja mal mailen wenn es Dich interessiert ...

Gruß Guido


----------



## RICO (3. November 2008)

Hallo Guido,
Rabbijoch ist ganz nett bin ich schon 3 mal rüber. Tarscher Pass ist nicht so toll rauf und runterschieben ist da angesagt. Aber such mal im Reisen und Routen Bereich die Pässe sind ja alte Klassiker. 18 Leute, aber nicht in einer Gruppe, da kommt ihr ja nie an. Mehr als 6 pro Gruppe macht mM. keinen Sinn.

Gruß RICO


----------



## Pardus (3. November 2008)

Hi Ricco,

das sind Leute aus einem Hobby Radsport Club (Dellbrück glaube ich). Die Idee ist, die 18 Leute in drei Gruppen a 6 Biker leistungsmäßeg aufzuteilen. die Gruppen fahren dann jeder für sich. Ich glaube das funktioniert ...

Wie war die Runde am Sonntag? Konnte leider nicht kommen, da mein Knie ein wenig gezwickt hat.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Zachi (15. November 2008)

Manni,

was hast du denn am Sonntag geplant? Bin heute nicht dazu gekommen, ein Ründchen zu drehen.


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2008)

Morgen wirds wohl nicht nur von unten nass...

So langsam sollten wir mal über eine Team-Tour nachdenken. Es macht mich schon stutzig, daß ich als Schlaffi derzeit schon doppelt soviele Punkte gesammelt habe wie der ganze Rest vom Team.


----------



## Manni (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

wie siehts bei euch denn am kommenden Wochenende mit einem neuen Anlauf zu einer Teamtour aus? Bisher bin ich noch ganz flexibel!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2008)

Am WE solls ja kalt werden 
Mit etwas Glück wäre die Pampe, welcher der Regen ab morgen bringt, gefroren...

Also wenns von oben trocken bleibt und der Startzeitpunkt nicht vor 12 Uhr liegt, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (18. November 2008)

Ja, mein Plan ist es, auch dabei zusein. Aber ich mach keine 119km Runde zum Flughafen Düsseldorf mit


----------



## Manni (22. November 2008)

Na wie wäre es denn morgen mit nem kleinen Ründchen? Dachte so an 3 Stunden auf Straße Richtung Sengbachsperre und Hilgen.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2008)

Komme gerade von meiner Altenberg-Runde zurück. Hin über Wipperaue, Glüder, Seng, Hilgen. Dann runter ins Eifgental und rauf zur B51, runter nach Biesenbach und Gut Ophoven.
Also an der Seng und im Eifgental liegen einige Bäume quer. Kraxeln ist angesagt, man kommt aber drüber.
Schlamm gibts ohne Ende, was nach den Niederschlägen nicht verwundert. Schnee auf den Wegen ist nirgendwo vorhanden, auch auf den Höhenlagen nicht.
Morgen will ich je nach Wetter (soll ja wieder schlechter werden) nur ne kleine Runde Richtung Fähr drehen. Werde also keine große Runde fahren.

Grüße enrgy


PS:

Manni, was bedeutet eigentlich in deinen WP-Einträgen "PD-ME"?


----------



## Zachi (22. November 2008)

Samstag ging bei mir garnicht. Sonntag werde ich, soweit das Wetter es zuläßt ne Runde drehen.

Manni, wann willst du denn starten?


----------



## Manni (23. November 2008)

Bin grad erst heim gekommen, daher wird es bei mir morgen erst ab mittags was mit ner Tour geben. Und wegen dem Regen wird es auch bei einer reinen Straßenrunde bleiben. 


PD-ME heißt eigentlich nur zur Arbeit und zurück. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Zachi (23. November 2008)

Ich muß jetz starten, sonst wird es zu spät für mich. Werde eine Runde über den Posthornweg drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2008)

Ich fahr gleich auch noch, Pilz-Rüden-Trecker. Da muß ich noch nen Baum sägen, der schon seit Monaten nervt...


----------



## Manni (4. Dezember 2008)

Nabend,

wer hat denn Lust am Samstag eine kleine Teamtour zu drehen? 
Ich dachte da an ca. 30-40km Seitenstraße bzw. gute Schotterwege.  Danach könnte man ja noch nen Glühwein trinken.

Ich wollte ca. 13 Uhr starten. Könnte dann ca. 13:30 Uhr in Leichlingen beim Lidl sein (Nähe Balken). Hat da jemand Interesse? Gerne auch teamübergreifend.


Gruß Manni


----------



## rotweiss (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

bin noch recht neu im Forum und wollte Sa/So ab Leichlingen Balken so eine Tour fahren, 30-40km ist ok für mich. Einziges Fragezeichen ist mein Bike, was ich morgen hoffentlich abholen kann.
13:30 passt von der Zeit her auch.

Wetter soll aber So besser sein als Sa. 

Grüße


----------



## Zachi (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey Manni, wäre gern dabei. Aber leider hat es mich erkältungsmäßig umgehauen, werde Samstag noch nicht fit sein.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2008)

rotweiss schrieb:


> Wetter soll aber So besser sein als Sa.



Sonntag ist Ahrtalglühen....


@manni

weiß nicht nicht, ob ich morgen fahre. kommt aufs wetter an, ebenso sonntag. außerdem hab ich mich montag lang gemacht und nun ist mein rechtes bein etwas dick.


----------



## Manni (5. Dezember 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Ahrtalglühen....
> 
> 
> @manni
> ...



Enrgy: Alles fuer das Team! Also gute Besserung euch beiden  Ich fahre Samstag 2-3 Stuendchen sofern es nicht regnet. Wird auch nur eine lockere Runde damit es noch Sonntag fuers Ahrtal reicht.


Gruss Manni


----------



## rotweiss (5. Dezember 2008)

Manni schrieb:


> ...Hat da jemand Interesse? Gerne auch teamübergreifend.
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni




eine Frage: was genau ist mit Teamübergreifend gemeint und wer oder was ist das Team?


----------



## Manni (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo rotweiss,

teamübergreifend und Team bezieht sich auf den Winterpokal. Dieser ist eine Motivationshilfe um auch im Winter aufs Rad zu steigen. 
Das heißt du bekommst hier für Radfahren, Laufen und andere Ausdauersportarten Punkte und trittst somit virtuell gegen die anderen Teilnehmer an. Man sollte die eingetragenen Leistungen aber nicht zu eng sehen, da jeder prinzipiell eintragen kann was er will. 

Unser Team sind die hier. Teamübergreifend heißt, dass du auch mitfahren darfst wenn du in einem anderen Team bist (war nurn kleiner Spaß), bzw. nicht beim Winterpokal mitmachst. Was genau der Winterpokal ist steht hier nochmal ausführlich.

Wenn es nachher nicht anfängt zu regnen werde ich 13:30 kurz am Lidl in Leichlingen vorbei schauen und gegebenenfalls vorhandene Unbelehrbare einsammeln. Möchte dann ca. 2 Stündchen die Straßen im Bergischen unsicher machen. Also rund 40km und 500hm.

Gruß Manni


----------



## rotweiss (6. Dezember 2008)

@ Manni:

ok, bin um 13:30 beim Lidl.

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich schaff das zeittechnisch heute nicht. Wir sehen uns morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotweiss (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Manni,
bin gerade der Wärme der Badewanne entstiegen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vielen Dank für die Tour.
Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2008)

rotweiss schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> bin gerade der Wärme der Badewanne entstiegen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vielen Dank für die Tour.
> Grüße
> Rolf



Ja war eine super Tour, wenn die Trails auch so sumpfig wie lange nicht waren. Hoffentlich wirds mal wieder was trockener.


@Enrgy: Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht ins Ahrtal. Ich habe noch ne Menge hier zu erledigen und werde dann höchstens hier noch ne Stunde oder zwei rumrollen könnnen. Grüß die Tomburger.


Gruß Manni


----------



## R2-D2 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
nur zur Info: hier ehemaliger "rotweiss", habe jetzt Account unter R2-D2 laufen.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Dezember 2008)

@r2d2
das alte avatar war besser...


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi Biker,

wir (Leute aus dem Pott) wollen am WE zwischen den Feiertagen 
diese Tour http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html abfahren.

Ich hoffe doch mal, das mir hier irgendeiner etwas dazu sagen kann.

Ist der Track zurzeit überhaupt fahrbar?

Von wo startet man am besten etc?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2008)

stefan1967 schrieb:


> Ist der Track zurzeit überhaupt fahrbar?
> 
> Von wo startet man am besten etc?
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

die Route ist eigentlich immer fahrbar, also unpassierbar wegen Schlamm gibts da eigentlich nicht. Klar ist es derzeit an manchen Stellen recht nass, aber wo ist es das nicht momentan.
Ein größeres Problem könnten die an vielen Stellen beim Schneesturm vor 3 Wochen umgestürzten Bäume sein.
Da es sich um eine ausgeschilderte Wanderroute handelt, wurden die zwar recht schnell wieder beseitigt (Bereich Sengbachtalsperre), aber wie es im Ittertal aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Eigentlich sollten die Bäume, wenn denn überhaupt welche dort gefallen sind, schon wieder weg sein, da es dort ziemlich frequentiert ist.

Als Startpunkt bietet sich die Wipperaue bei der Haasenmühle an, ist nicht so weit weg von der Autobahnabfahrt A3 Solingen/Langenfeld.

Ich wohne um die Ecke und spare mir daher immer den ersten Teil der Route und fahre direkt durch die Ohligser Heide zum Ittertal. 
Sollte man zum Ende der Tour etwas Konditionsprobleme haben, kann man auch jederzeit unten an der Wupper zurückfahren und die Höhenschleifen des Tracks auslassen.

Zwischen den Tagen oder unter der Woche ist sicherlich nicht viel los dort. Spaziergänger finden sich hauptsächlich im Ittertal und zwischen Burg und Wipperaue, aber dort meist nur im Tal. Die Höhenschleifen sind auch in den Stosszeiten im Sommer (Sonntag nachmittag bei bestem Wetter) ohne viel Fußvolk zu genießen.

Als Pausenstation bietet sich entweder die Altstadt von SG-Gräfrath an oder ein Stück weiter im Tal das Cafe Hubraum (Mopped-Treff). Dann natürlich noch SG-Burg oder weiter unten Glüder (Verpflegungsstatoin am Tierheim oder Campingplatz).

Viel Spaß!


----------



## stefan1967 (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke 

Cafe Hubraum war ich sogar schon mal (mit dem Motorrad allerdings).

Dann wollen wir doch hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß aus dem POTT

Stefan


----------



## Pardus (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

da habt ihr euch aber was vorgenommen... 

Wie sind den S Weg vor 2 Jahre bei strahlendem Wetter gefahren. In dieser Jahreszeit musst Du Dich schon sputen, dass Du wieder im Hellen in der Wiepperaue ankommst. Auf meinem GPS standen damals 2200 hm, Landschaft und Trails sind Top.

Wünsche euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter und gute Beine. Poste den Termin doch hier im Forum, vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere mit..

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## stefan1967 (19. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> da habt ihr euch aber was vorgenommen...
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

Sonntag den 28.12.08 um 10.00 Uhr soll es von der Wipperaue losgehen.

Inklusive Beleuchtung, Kaffee, Kuchen, Ersatzschläuche jede menge guter Laune und hoffentlich gutes Wetter. Es kann ja einiges dazwischen kommen.

Schön das du mitkommst
Ein Guide mit Wegkentnissen ist immer willkommen. Bist gerne eingeladen, dann verfahren wir uns wenigstens nicht.

Ich versuch nämlich gerade den Track auf mein Navi zu bringen, klappt aber irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin aber ein Weichei. Bei Temperaturen um die 8-10 Grad würde ich es mir noch mal überlegen.

Was für ein GPS hast Du den. Mit TrackMaker kannst Du .gpx Dateien auf Dein Garmin laden.

Ich würde auch nach GPS fahren, obwohl der Weg gut beschildert ist.

Grüße Guido 

@Manni: Wäre das nichts für Dich, ne schöne 2000 hm Tour im Winter ....


----------



## stefan1967 (19. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich bin aber ein Weichei. Bei Temperaturen um die 8-10 Grad würde ich es mir noch mal überlegen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade mit dem lieben Petrus dort oben im Himmel gesprochen, 
der hat mir für den 28.12  10°C versprochen.

Ich habe ein Edge 705.
den Track habe mir den als GPX runtergeladen.
Ich kann ihn auch in MapSource ansehen oder bearbeiten.

Mein Garmin hatte es jertzt gerade geschafft den Track zu laden

Hatte ja eine Ewigkeit gedauert, aber jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.
Sind wohl sehr viele Punkte.

Ist der Weg den komplett beschildert?


----------



## Pardus (19. Dezember 2008)

Der ganze Weg ist  mit einem "S" markiert, ist aber manchmal schwer zu finden...


----------



## Pardus (19. Dezember 2008)

hier ein paar Bilder von unsere Tour
http://www.holytrail.de/Bilder/Bilder2006/Bilder 2006/Album/slides/066S-Weg.htm


----------



## stefan1967 (19. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> hier ein paar Bilder von unsere Tour
> http://www.holytrail.de/Bilder/Bilder2006/Bilder 2006/Album/slides/066S-Weg.htm



schöne Bilder,
mit kurzärmigen Shirts biken und Waffelessen im Freien macht das ganze bestimmt noch mehr Spaß, aber dafür werden die Temp. wohl nicht ganz reichen.

Ich geh mal davon aus das wir frühstens mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Ziel ankommen.
Wird jedenfalls ne harte Nummer bei den Bodenverhältnissen. Aber wir sind nightridetauglich ausgerüstet.
In der Wipperaue gibt es hoffentlich was zum aufwärmen bzw etwas warmes zu essen. 

Bis nächsten Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr bei Sonnenschein und 10°C.

Gruß


----------



## Pardus (19. Dezember 2008)

ja gibt's ... Hasenmühle heist das Restaurant glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Menschen aus dem Fernen Osten.  Da ich kein Weichei wie Herr Pardus bin  und den Klingenpfad auch schon bei eisigen Temperaturen beradelt habe, würde ich euch bei trockenem Wetter gerne begleiten. Die Folgen könnten für euch ein paar zusätzliche oder bessere Trails und eine geringere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sein. Allerdings würde ich die Schleife nach Burg hoch über die Sengbachtalsperre auslassen, aufwärts auf Trail, runter zum größten Teil auf Forstwegen, kann man sich für den Sommer aufsparen. Die gesparte Zeit verbringt man lieber am Ende oberhalb der Wupper.


----------



## stefan1967 (19. Dezember 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Menschen aus dem Fernen Osten.  Da ich kein Weichei wie Herr Pardus bin  und den Klingenpfad auch schon bei eisigen Temperaturen beradelt habe, würde ich euch bei trockenem Wetter gerne begleiten. Die Folgen könnten für euch ein paar zusätzliche oder bessere Trails und eine geringere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sein. Allerdings würde ich die Schleife nach Burg hoch über die Sengbachtalsperre auslassen, aufwärts auf Trail, runter zum größten Teil auf Forstwegen, kann man sich für den Sommer aufsparen. Die gesparte Zeit verbringt man lieber am Ende oberhalb der Wupper.




Die 3 Grad bei deiner Winterkligenpfadtour sind auch wahrscheinlicher, daher geh ich auch nicht davon aus das der nette Guido sich am 28.12 auf das Fahrrad schwingt. Aber warten wir mal ab.

Wenn deine geografischen Kenntnisse aber auch so schlecht sind wie deine Guidekenntnisse, wird das ja ne lustige Runde.
Ich komme aus Bottrop und soviel wie ich weis liegt das von euch aus nördlich. und nicht im fernen Osten

Aber Klasse das du uns beaufsichtigen, und uns ein paar schöne Stellen zeigen willst.

Gruß


----------



## Manni (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ihr hier schon in fremden Revieren wildert dann müßt ihr aber auch was vom Kuchen abgeben.  
Falls es euch nicht stört und es einigermaßen trocken wird, bzw. nur harter Regen fällt, dann würde ich mich auch gern für ein paar Stündchen einklinken.




stefan1967 schrieb:


> Wenn deine geografischen Kenntnisse aber auch so schlecht sind wie deine Guidekenntnisse, wird das ja ne lustige Runde.



Ich würde dem alten Mann nicht trauen, der zaubert hin und wieder mal 20 extra Kilometer aus dem Hut. 
Selbst schon in der nächtlichen Eifel bei lauschigen 0°C erlebt 



Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nur POTT gelesen und das verbinde ich immer mit irgendwo nordöstlich. Das die Weltstadt Bottrop seit meiner Schulzeit, no comment, so weit nach Westen gewandert ist..... ich bin erschüttert, aber nicht gerührt.


----------



## Pardus (20. Dezember 2008)

das Weichei hat noch nicht nein gesagt .....


----------



## stefan1967 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte kein Streit provozieren 

@Manni
tuns auch Kekse, oder muss ich noch ein Kuchen Backen.

@on any sunday
Auf wieviel km und Hm kommen wir den so ungefähr, damit ich die Leute vorher warnen kann.
aber bei >3000Hm + >100km steige ich auch aus. Das kann man dann gerne im Sommer machen.

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2008)

Man muß ja nicht den Weg komplett mit jeder noch so sinnlosen Extra-Schleife fahren. Ich komme da bei meiner Runde auf gut 53km mit 700Hm. Allerdings fällt es mir ja auch nicht schwer, die Trails zwischen Glüder und Wipperaue nicht zu fahren, da ich dort eh sehr oft verbeikomme, dieses Jahr alleine schon 53 Mal....
Ebenso finde ich den Beginn von der Wipperaue bis zur Ohligser Heide auf dem S-Weg irgendwie unspannend.
Ich denke, ihr fahrt besser erstmal eine leicht entschärfte Variante, um einen Eindruck von der Gegend zu bekommen und dann im Sommer nochmal die komplette Runde.
Mit Opa Sonntag als Guide sollte da nix schiefgehen....

Ob man allerdings als dreckverkrustete Bikergang in der Haasenmühle gut aufgehoben ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln....
Daher vielleicht besser im Cafe Hubraum Kalorien tanken, denn danach gehts ja erst richtig los.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Dezember 2008)

stefan1967 schrieb:


> Ich wollte kein Streit provozieren



Was fürn Streit? Mir ist Herr Pardus persönlich bekannt und er ist sehr leidensfähig. 

Der S-Weg Light dürfte so 60 km und 1300 Hm haben.


----------



## Pardus (21. Dezember 2008)

hier gibts keinen Streit, die wollen mich nur aus meiner warmen Höhle heraus locken...

@Michael: bist Du Dir sicher das das nur 1300hm sind? Laut GPS sind es 1600 hm un ca. 60 km, siehe hier http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html.  

Hoffen wir mal auf guten fahrbares Wetter ...


----------



## stefan1967 (22. Dezember 2008)

@Pardus

Wetter wird gut,

nur leider zu kalt für dich. Schade auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> hier gibts keinen Streit, die wollen mich nur aus meiner warmen Höhle heraus locken...
> 
> @Michael: bist Du Dir sicher das das nur 1300hm sind? Laut GPS sind es 1600 hm un ca. 60 km, siehe hier http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal auf guten fahrbares Wetter ...



Ja, hab doch geschrieben, das ich die Schleife oberhalb von Burg auslassen würde, könnten natürlich auch 1400 Hm werden und ein paar km mehr oder weniger, bin ja kein menschlicher Radcomputer.


----------



## Pardus (24. Dezember 2008)

das Wetter ... sonnig und kalt ...

http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citytrend&LANG=de&WMO=10513


----------



## stefan1967 (24. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> das Wetter ... sonnig und kalt ...
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citytrend&LANG=de&WMO=10513




zu kalt?


----------



## stefan1967 (24. Dezember 2008)

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=40111e81a54072994846da3b291d9c22

+1°C und sonnig, ist doch OK.

Also wir kommen auf jedenfall.
Nicht viele aber ein paar.

schöne Feiertage,
bis Sonntag

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (24. Dezember 2008)

Kalt ist gut, weil es frieren wird und somit Schlamm wenig Chancen hat


----------



## No Mercy (25. Dezember 2008)

@S-Weg Expedition

Wär da noch ein Startplatz frei??

Hab die Runde für diesen Winter noch auf der Liste stehen und soviel Zeit ist ja nimmer. Nur allein zieht er sich halt.

gruß
dirk


----------



## stefan1967 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind nur Gäste und lassen uns überraschen,
wer uns da die Gegend zeigt.

Von mir aus gesell dich zu uns. Wir sind um 10.00 Uhr da.

Gruß


----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2008)

Derzeit super Bodenverhältnisse, frisch gefrorener Matsch. Nur kalt ist es, vor allem sollte man an die Füsse denken! Denn großartig abkürzen ist auf der Runde nicht. Selbst ohne jede Höhenschleife braucht man von Burg bis Wipperaue noch bald 1 Stunde.
Durch das anhaltende Sonnenwetter muß in Nähe der Ausflugszentren (Eisbahn Ittertal, Müngsten-Burg-Glüder) auch mit hoher Fußgängerfrequenz gerechnet werden. Heute war es jedenfalls schon recht heftig zwischen Wipperaue und Glüder.


----------



## Manni (27. Dezember 2008)

So ich bin morgen auch um 10 Uhr an der Wipperaue. Ganz nach dem Motto mal sehen was geht. Kalt wirds aucf jedenfall, aber auch sonnig 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotweiss (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß (schönes Wetter habt Ihr ja garantiert)

Einen Teil wäre ich gerne auch mitgefahren, liege aber wegen einer Erkältung zur Zeit flach. 

@On any Sunday & Manni: Zeigt den Gästen mal unsere Touristenattraktion


----------



## Pardus (27. Dezember 2008)

ich werde mir auch mit euch den Allerwertesten abfrieren ... 

Bis morgen


----------



## stefan1967 (27. Dezember 2008)

Pardus schrieb:


> ich werde mir auch mit euch den Allerwertesten abfrieren ...
> 
> Bis morgen



das ist die richtige Einstellung.

Wenn alles klar geht sollten wir um 10.00 Uhr starten können.

Mit Kaffee, Kuchen, dicken Klamotten und guter Laune

Gruß


----------



## No Mercy (28. Dezember 2008)

Ice, Ice, Baby
mein Antriebsausfall gleich zu Beginn war tatsächlich kein Defekt, sondern ganz einfach durch einfrieren bedingt (und ich sag noch, lass uns nicht so lange rumstehen). Nach 10 Minuten im warmen Auto und anschließender Kurzbehandlung mit Kriechöl entschied sich der Freilauf dann wieder, nur in einer Richtung frei zu laufen. Inzwischen war es aber zu spät, die Verfolgung aufzunehmen und deshalb bin ich dann mit dem Wagen nach Opladen gefahren, um von dort zur üblichen Bergischen Runde Richtung Burscheid aufzubrechen. War zwar dort heftig voll, aber immerhin noch gefahren.

Hoffentlich ist der Rest gut durchgekommen!

gruß dirk


----------



## pauing (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

war eine super Tour bei Top Wetter!!! Danke fürs Guiden Jungs  So jetzt muss ich erstmal die Beine hochlegen und Pilsernergie aufnehmen 

@no mercy: Hi Dirk, dass ist ja ärgerlich, aber wenigstens ist nichts kaputt. Wir sollte nochmal mit alle Mann eine Tour bei Plusgraden machen!!!

Gruß,
Ingo


----------



## stefan1967 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Guides,
Nochmal danke für den gelungenden Sonntag.

@No Mercy
bis zu großen Pause am Campingplatz hatte alles funktioniert.
Die zwei Bier hatten aber so starke Auswirkungen auf meine Motorik, so das ich ein, zwei, oder dreimal mit dem Rad umgefallen bin. 

Beim Manni sprang die Kette nach der Pause nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel, was ihn aber in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt hatte. Die Steigungen waren wohl noch nicht steil genug für ihn. 

Aber ansonsten denke ich war das trotz der klirrenden Kälte eine schöne gelungene Tour.
Wir laden uns bestimmt nochmal bei euch ein.

Gruß und guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoJo1967 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch nochmal für die gelungene Tour bedanken...

Hat echt Spass gemacht auf  mehr.....

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal im Sommer.

So dann noch einen guten Rutsch

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Big Micha (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich möchte mich für die gelungene Tour bei den 3 Guids bedanken.
Super Tour, super Gelände, angenehme Temperaturen, Sonne und manchmal ging es auch bergauf (immer dann wenn ich geschoben habe!).
Wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt seit Ihr gerne auc mal bei uns eingeladen. Wir finden dann auch etwas mit Steigungen.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch,
Bis dahin,
BigMicha


----------



## Manni (3. Januar 2009)

So da bin ich wieder. Ein Frohes Neues nachträglich allen miteinander 


Der Dank für die gelungene Tour gehört alleine den wagemutigen Mitfahrern. War eine kurzweilige Runde mit vielen neuen Gesichtern, denen unsere Gegend hoffentlich gefallen hat. Es war zudem ein netter Jahresabschluss, der sogar unsere Frostbeule Guido hinter dem Ofen hervor gelockt hat.  Die Photos und ein Profil sind nun online, leider kommt mein Album aber mit der zeitlichen Abfolge der Bilder nicht ganz klar, was wohl an der nachträglichen Bildbearbeitung liegt?? Daher verlinke ich die Bilder einfach mal hier herein.


Zuerst das Profil der Tour. Gefahren den S-Weg im Uhrzeigersinn, falls ihr nicht genug habt, man kann die Tour locker auf die doppelte Länge und Höhe ausbauen  Dann kommen auch die Leute mit schwererem Gerät mehr auf ihre Kosten.




Zunächst ging es im ersten Drittel der Tour über nette Waldwege durch den Solinger Stadtwald und dann hinauf durchs Ittertal nach Gräfrath, wo wir auf die Wupper stießen. Für No Mercy war aber schon kurz nach dem Start Schluss, da der Freilauf bei angenehmen -4°C nicht mehr sperrte. 
An der Wupper begannen dann die ersten anspruchsvolleren Trails aber auch die Berge, denn uns fehlten noch der größte Teil der Höhenmeter. 





Über das Cafe Hubraum, die Papiermühle und die Müngstnerbrücke ging es nun auf Schotter und Trails stark wellig daher und schließlich über den Jagenberg nach Glüder, wo wir auf dem Campingplatz bei lecker Bergischen Waffeln und heißen Getränken auftauten.  






Dann nach der Pause gings steil hinauf zum Pfaffenberg und über einen schnellen Trail mit ein paar Serpentinen zum Treppendownhill. Von hier hielten wir uns weiter entlang der Wupper, um dann auf Schotter zum Rittergut Haus Höhscheid aufzusteigen. Weiter ging es zum Freibad und diesmal auf einem Trail in Serpentinen nach Höhscheid. Hier schloss sich dann der Kreis langsam aber sicher mit den letzten 10km und einem Trailhighlight zum Abschluß, das uns direkt an den Autos ausspuckte.









Viele Grüsse,
Manni



P.S. Enrgy: Schade wäre heute gerne dabei, muss aber erst noch zu H&S und werde dann wohl erst mittags starten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja an der Lineffe oder der Rausmühle


----------



## Pardus (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, war ne schöne Runde bei frostigen Temperaturen, gut dass ihr mich hinter dem Ofen hervor geholt habt. 

Und gut das On any Sunday uns optimal die Tour verkürzt hat.

Grüße

Guido


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> Und gut das On any Sunday uns optimal die Tour verkürzt hat.



Das ich sowas mal lesen würde, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. 

Zum aktuelle Geschehen. Danke an Volker für die eisige Tourführung am Samstag. Irgendwie kam mir die Strecke dann doch bekannt vor. 

Dummerweise hat sich meine Helmkamera wegen Leitungsbruch zur Tourhälfte verabschiedet, sollte mir doch ein neues Kabel besorgen. Shit happens.

Etwas Video gibts aber doch Bergische Radtafel
.


----------



## Manni (27. Februar 2009)

Moin,

wie schaut es am Sonntag Nachmittag mit nem lockeren Ründchen aus? Z.B. ab Opladen oder Wipperaue  so rund 2 bis 3 Stunden. Gibts da Interesse?

@Enrgy: Wie ist es denn bei dir morgen Abend? Könnte mich so ab 16 Uhr bereithalten für ne Tour.


Viele Grüße Manni


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Hi Manni, ich wäre vielleicht dabei. Hab Dir per PM meine Telefonnummer geschickt. Meld' Dich doch mal, wenn Du nicht schon unterwegs bist!
Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Zachi (1. März 2009)

@Manni

wann willst du denn starten?


----------



## Manni (1. März 2009)

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

ich war heute morgen leider schon vor euren Antworten raus. Dachte da kommt nix mehr und hab dann bis grade renoviert. Schade und gleich doppet ärgerlich, erstens muss ich nun alleine fahren und zweitens ists fast dunkel. 

Naja versuchen wir es die Tage nochmal.


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. März 2009)

Schon okay. Bei mir hat es sich auch erst heute Vormittag ergeben, doch Biken zu können. Beim nächsten Mal!

Apropos: Ich hole morgen mein neues (Enduro-)Bike ab. Wir hatten da ja mal was überlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe die kommende Woche Urlaub und neben dem ganzen Renovierungs- und Umzugsstress Lust wieder mal ein Ründchen zu Biken. Vielleicht hat ja die Tage noch jemand Lust. Ist ja mittlerweile schon wieder bis 18:00 Uhr gut hell. Würde so ab 16 Uhr zwei drei Stündchen vorschlagen, die letzte Stunde dann mit Licht. 

Jemand Lust? 


Viele Grüße Manni


----------



## Enrgy (15. März 2009)

Ich hab ja konjunkturbedingt montags + freitags frei. Für morgen hab ich mir aber schon was ausgedacht, fahre dann schon mittags los.
Di+Mi bin ich nicht vor 18Uhr startklar, Donnerstag könnte es gehen, da mach ich um 4 Feierabend.
Wir müssen noch dringend was für unser WP-Punktekonto tun...


----------



## Manni (15. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich hab ja konjunkturbedingt montags + freitags frei. Für morgen hab ich mir aber schon was ausgedacht, fahre dann schon mittags los.
> Di+Mi bin ich nicht vor 18Uhr startklar, Donnerstag könnte es gehen, da mach ich um 4 Feierabend.
> Wir müssen noch dringend was für unser WP-Punktekonto tun...



Also Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr die Runde von vor mmmhhh 3 Wochen fände ich gut, aber ohne den Schlammtrail nach Diepental. Danach soll das Wetter ja wieder bescheidener werden. Wegen Freitag muß ich mal gucken, da kommt die Küche, vielleicht geht da dann nachmittags ab 16 Uhr schon was.

Gruß Manni


----------



## willibike (16. März 2009)

die mtblev - mountainbike - saison 2009 läuft vom april bis september!







der saisonstart 2009 beginnt am dienstag den 14. april 2009 in leverkusen - schlebusch.
treffpunkt ist der marktplatz an der martin luther strasse

anfahrt

start: 18:00 uhr

zeit: ca. 2-3 h 

neu.- u. wieder-einsteiger sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen.

um den einstieg zu erleichtern fahren wir die ersten 4 touren weniger schwierig mit langsamen tempo!

für den rückweg bitte beleuchtung mitnehmen!


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr die Runde von vor mmmhhh 3 Wochen fände ich gut, aber ohne den Schlammtrail nach Diepental...



Gut, dann sagen wir Mittwoch um 18Uhr an der Wipperaue. Mit dem Trail muß ich mir was überlegen, man hat da ja quasi keine Alternative außer Teer bergab...
Und die Matschwiese im Ölbachtal kommt ja auch noch.

Ich putz mein Rad erst wieder nach dem WP, momentan hat das keinen  Zweck.


----------



## Pardus (17. März 2009)

Ist jemand am Samstag 21.03 oder Sonntag den 22.03 unterwegs... Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (18. März 2009)

Am Wochenende kann ich nichts versprechen, umziehen ist nerig und ausgerechnet jetzt scheint die Sonne 

@Enrgy: Wäre super wenn du heute Abend noch dein Nipack mitbringen kannst  Obwohl deine Photonenkanone ja auch schon für zwei ausreicht. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (18. März 2009)

ich muss meine Gabel und das Setup testen ..... 

@On any Sunday ... wie wäre es diesmal mit Saturday ...


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> @Enrgy: Wäre super wenn du heute Abend noch dein Nipack mitbringen kannst  Obwohl deine Photonenkanone ja auch schon für zwei ausreicht.



Jou, ok, ich pack den Akku wieder mit ein. Kann sein, daß ich ne Viertelstunde später komme. 
Wegen dem Schmoddertrail hab ich mir schon was anderes überlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> ich muss meine Gabel und das Setup testen .....
> 
> @On any Sunday ... wie wäre es diesmal mit Saturday ...



So ein Zufall, kuck ins LMB.


----------



## Juppidoo (27. März 2009)

Hier ist es ja still geworden.

Bin demnächst wieder dabei und stelle dann auch Touren ins LMB. (Vorausgesetzt es findet sich ein Guide)

Juppi...


----------



## Juppidoo (29. März 2009)

Gut erholt aus den Winterschlaf, neue Zeitrechnung, super Wetter.

Die beste Gelegenheit für die erste Feierabendtour.

Viel Geschwätz und nette Trails.

Jeder ist willkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


Bis denn

Juppidoo


----------



## Juppidoo (31. März 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gut erholt aus den Winterschlaf, neue Zeitrechnung, super Wetter.
> 
> Die beste Gelegenheit für die erste Feierabendtour.
> 
> ...



Hier ist ja voll der Winterschlaf.

Es sind noch vereinzelte Plätze frei


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2009)

Mein Rad liegt gerade auf dem OP-Tisch, erwacht frühestens Freitag aus der Narkose...


----------



## Juppidoo (31. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mein Rad liegt gerade auf dem OP-Tisch, erwacht frühestens Freitag aus der Narkose...



Man sollte sein Bike auch nicht im WP schrotten, lieber bei Sonne fahren

Apropos Sonne, vielleicht bietet Mr. Sonntag ja was für Sonntag an, oder ist der unterwegs nach England sich Sonntag in seinen Ruhm sonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (31. März 2009)

Feierabendrunde Mittwochs im Bergischen, war da nicht mal was......
Schön, wenn manche Traditionen sich wiederbeleben lassen, Herr H. aus K. zur Info bitte.

Bremslicht ist eingetragen, bin nur älter, aber nicht schneller geworden

gruß dirk


----------



## No Mercy (1. April 2009)

Na wenn das nicht mal ein Wiedereinstieg in die Tradition der Feierabendrunden im Bergischen wie aus dem Bilderbuch war. Danke Jürgen für die schöne Runde, hätte Hardy nicht besser machen können (wo isser eigentlich?) War wie Urlaub; in angenehmer Begleitung mit Sonne von oben schöne, trockene Trails fahren! Das ruft nach Fortsetzung
Nur waren die Trails leider an vielen Stellen von den behuften Vierbeinern übel zerpflügt, aber als Dank dafür gab's eben zum Fußball lecker Pferdewurst auf's Brot

Bei mir standen 32km/620HM/2:16 Std. auf der Uhr
gruß dirk


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2009)

Aus gut informierter Quelle wird berichtet, das der Herr H. aus K. wieder im Geschäft ist und uns eventuell wieder im Wald begegnen könnte.

Leider ist 18 Uhr für mich zu früh, ein halbes Stündchen später könnte ich mit hohen Freizeitstress bewältigen.


----------



## Manni (1. April 2009)

So Herr Sonntag,
ich habe mich nach ner fiesen Erkältung für Samstag mal angemeldet, mal sehen was von der Form noch übrig ist.

Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Leider ist 18 Uhr für mich zu früh, ein halbes Stündchen später könnte ich mit hohen Freizeitstress bewältigen.


Ditto. Wir arbeiten doch alle, oder?


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Das war ja eine ausgesprochen nette Runde gestern zum Einstand der Feierabendbiker.

4 Mitstreiter waren dabei

scs-freak / Flo
willibike / Willi
No Mercy / Dirk
RebelRace / Gerd

Topfit nach dem Winterpokal bzw. mit Cabonsattel und 9 Kg Rennsemmel ausgestattet hat mich die Truppe dann durch die Wupperberge gehetzt.

Tolle Stimmung, schöne Abendsonne. In der Gruppe macht es doch deutlich mehr Spaß.

Für die nächste Woche werde ich wieder eine Runde reinstellen. Wahrscheinlich wieder Treffpunkt Haasenmühle, mit neuen Trails.

Danke nochmal für die angenehme Runde.

Juppi...


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ditto. Wir arbeiten doch alle, oder?



Abends werden sie Faulen fleißig

Ich versuche zumindest einen Tag in der Woche etwas früher von der Arbeit wegzukommen. Carpe diem.

Im Moment wäre später als 18 Uhr doch sehr knapp wegen des noch frühen Sonnenuntergangs.

Vielleicht in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> wieder Treffpunkt Haasenmühle, mit _*neuen*_ Trails.


Da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt.



Das wird du nie erfahren, zu der Zeit mußt du arbeiten.


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Im Moment wäre später als 18 Uhr doch sehr knapp wegen des noch frühen Sonnenuntergangs.



Kein Licht oder wat??

Bei Trockenheit bin ich dann auch wieder am Start. Denn Schlamm und Nässe muß ich nach den letzten 5 Monaten nun wirklich nicht mehr haben...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Bei Trockenheit bin ich dann auch wieder am Start. Denn Schlamm und Nässe muß ich nach den letzten 5 Monaten nun wirklich nicht mehr haben...:kotz:



Mein Reden... Für so eine Spielerei bin ich schon zu alt



Enrgy schrieb:


> Kein Licht oder wat??:



Ich will sehen, wo ich mich auf die §chnauze lege.


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das wird du nie erfahren, zu der Zeit mußt du arbeiten.


Juppi, nicht _weglaufen_.. 

Also, wenn du uns *neue* Trails rund um Haasenmühle zeigen willst, nehme ich mir den ganzen Tag frei. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Aktuelle Webcam-Bilder aus dem Gebiet:*


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

Wahnsinn.. Das Wort verbreitet sich schnell:


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2009)

Nix zu tun? Haben alle schon für Sommer gebucht? Mach noch nen Newsletter, aber nicht vor 18.30Uhr...


----------



## mikkael (2. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix zu tun?


Doch, doch. Gerade über Ostern.


----------



## Juppidoo (2. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Juppi, nicht _weglaufen_..
> 
> Also, wenn du uns *neue* Trails rund um Haasenmühle zeigen willst, nehme ich mir den ganzen Tag frei.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - -




Mika, das *neue* ist natürlich bezogen auf die gestern gefahrenen Trails, alle haben wir nun doch nicht geschafft.

Du fährst allerdings soviel in der Gegend rum, daß du die Trails in den Wupperbergen bestimmt schon wieder vergessen hast. Somit sind sie vielleicht doch wieder neu für dich.


----------



## Juppidoo (5. April 2009)

Mahlzeit, 

für alle Leute, denen Mittwoch abends langweilig werden sollte hier eine interessante Alternative.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8094


Alle Interessierten sind willkommen.

Bis denn

Juppi...


----------



## Manni (5. April 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

klingt interessant! Werde mal sehen ob ich diese Woche Mittwoch pünktlich den Zeichenstift fallen lassen kann. Ich versuche mal demnächst dabei zu sein. 


Ansonsten für alle Freunde ausgedehnter Touren:

Ostermontag steht der W-Weg zur Diskussion. Das Motto ist: Ankommen ist alles  Es handelt sich um lauschige 106km und 2300hm. Vor zwei Jahren haben wir ca. 7 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gehabt. Wird also ganz entspannt und kein Rennen. Dazu dann noch eine nette Einkehr, viele Pausen und kurzweilige Unterhaltungen 

Die Badehose sucht noch nach nem geeigneten Startpunkt - wird wohl irgendwo in Solingen Ohligs, z.B. an der Bahnlinie sein. Also merkt euch das Datum schon einmal vor.  Den Termin schreibe ich dann die Tage aus sobald alles fix ist.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Also merkt euch das Datum schon einmal vor.



106km mit 2300Hm  - das ist doch wieder so´n verkappter Kindergeburtstag auf Rädern. 
Da mach ich Nägel mit Köpfen und gehe zu einem RICHTIGEN Kindergeburtstag. Mein Neffe wird 3. Da wird gehobelt, da fallen Späne! Ich stelle mich also ECHTEN Herausforderungen: Kindergeblubber und Familienidyll :kotz: Was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns härter oder so ähnlich....viel Spaß auf dem großen W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Ansonsten für alle Freunde ausgedehnter Touren:
> 
> Ostermontag steht der W-Weg zur Diskussion. Das Motto ist: Ankommen ist alles  Es handelt sich um lauschige 106km und 2300hm. Vor zwei Jahren haben wir ca. 7 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gehabt. Wird also ganz entspannt und kein Rennen. Dazu dann noch eine nette Einkehr, viele Pausen und kurzweilige Unterhaltungen
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an, da wär ich glatt dabei.


----------



## supasini (6. April 2009)

hört sich gut an.
aber damit ich nicht wieder so ne Pleite erlebe wie letztes Jahr bei "Ich will's wissen II - schwachsinnig viele km und Hm mit Blitzfitz" - ich war mit dem schweren Fully unterwegs, die meisten anderen mit Hardtails - und auf den entspannten 112 km/2300 Hm gab es sicher 2 km, auf denen das Fully die bessere Wahl war.
Also: welches Rad wird empfohlen?

und: wenn ich mitfahre kann ich gerne mit dem Transporter in Alfter Mitfahrer einsammeln kommen


----------



## mikkael (6. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> welches Rad wird empfohlen?


Dein neues Rad!


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2009)

Jou Martin, würde dir dann auch zu nem leichten Bike raten. Die Trails und Wege sind nicht soo wild, daß man unbedingt 140mm oder mehr durch die Gegend wuchten muß. Es gibt genug "Erholungspassagen" für Rücken und Handgelenke zwischendurch.


----------



## Manni (6. April 2009)

Hallo,
ein Hardtail reicht vollkommen, es gibt nur zwei Trails die wenn überhaupt ein Fully erfordern.

Die Runde steht nun im LMB. Treffpunkt am MC Donalds an der A46 in Haan. Eine Beschreibung der Runde und die Anmeldung findet ihr hier. Ein Höhenprofil und ne Anfahrtbeschreibung von Gene gibts auch noch gratis, alles andere müßt ihr euch schon erarbeiten.  Ne Kuchenpause werden wir sicher auch einlegen. 

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Juppidoo (7. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> für alle Leute, denen Mittwoch abends langweilig werden sollte hier eine interessante Alternative.
> 
> ...




Da ist Mittwoch abends wohl doch einigen langweilig.
Einige Namen kommen mir bekannt vor. Super!
Das Wetter spielt auch mit. 

Da können wir ja eine lustige Runde erwarten.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Das Wetter spielt auch mit...



wo du das nur wieder her hast 

Ich warte mal den Regen ab und entscheide kurzfristig, ob ich mitfahre. Schlimmer ist noch der Zustand meiner Schaltung; nachdem ich den Antrieb komplett erneuert habe, funzt nix mehr. Ich werde wohl mindestens noch neue Züge besorgen müssen, evtl. auch den Umwerfer tauschen. Jedes mal das gleiche Spiel: mit altem Kram läufts bis zum letzten Meter einwandfrei, und sobald man die neuen Teile dran hat, funzt die Schaltung nicht mehr. Zum Koddsen!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2009)

Eigentlich dachte ich, ich wäre endlich vernünftig geworden und vermeide es, bei Regen zu biken. Aber der Termin für heute Abend steht nun einmal


----------



## Juppidoo (8. April 2009)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, ich wäre endlich vernünftig geworden und vermeide es, bei Regen zu biken. Aber der Termin für heute Abend steht nun einmal



Ja, dass dachte ich bei mir auch. Aber ich mache heute mal eine Ausnahme und fahre jetzt los.
Würd ja auch keinen guten Eindruck machen wenn ich nicht kommen würde.

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2009)

Ey, dat is hier voll am schütten!! Ihr Wahnsinnigen.....

Na gut, ich komm auch. Bin ja lang nicht mehr im Schlamm gefahren


----------



## Manni (19. April 2009)

Nabend,

ist zwar schon was her aber trotzdem kurz noch eine Zusammenfassung der W-Wegrunde:

Insgesamt vier Ausdauersportler der gÃ¤nzlich unbelehrbaren Sorte fanden sich zur frÃ¼hen Morgenstunde an einem grauen und doch Ã¼berraschend frischen Morgen in Haan am Restaurant zu den goldenen BÃ¶gen ein um eben solchen quer durch das wilde Bergische Land zu folgen. Die Namen der Unbelehrbaren sind: Badehose, hummock, dirtyfaces und Manni. 


Die alles entscheidende und besonders schwerwiegende Frage war dann, fahren wir wie letztes Mal, oder doch andersrum?  Nun wir wÃ¤hlten die umgekehrte Fahrtrichtung und damit die bedeutend anspruchsvolleren Auffahrten und langweiligeren Abfahrten was aber den SpaÃfaktor kaum mindern konnte (Wir waren ja auch nicht zum SpaÃ da). Nach der langen Winterpause waren dann auf den ersten Einrollkilometern allerlei Wartungsarbeiten und auch an den Neuerwerbungen Einstellarbeiten notwendig, dann lief aber alles wie geschmiert und der erste flache und dichter besiedelte Teil der Runde war recht schnell abgehandelt.

Es folgten dann in der Gegend um Beyenburg und die Bergischen Talsperren die steileren, lÃ¤ngeren und wurzeligeren Anstiege, die Trails waren dagegen (in dieser Richtung) kein Problem. Die Kuchenpause im letzten Drittel der Tour rettete uns Ã¼ber die erheblich geschrumpften RiegelbestÃ¤nde und beflÃ¼gelte noch mal alle Teilnehmer - in dem Irrglauben die letzten 1-2 StÃ¼ndlein wÃ¤ren angebrochen. 

TatsÃ¤chlich wartete der W-Weg nun aber in den bekannten Wupperbergen noch mit allerlei leckeren Anstiegen auf. Und immer wenn man dachte hinter der nÃ¤chsten Biegung das Ziel vor Augen zu erhaschen, dann Ã¶ffnete sich doch nur ein neuer Gegenanstieg.  Irgendwann haben wir aber dann doch den Kreis geschlossen - auch wenn einigen nach 115km, 2400hm und 7:46:00 h reiner Fahrzeit erste Zweifel kamen. Am Ende kamen aber alle Starter aus eigener Kraft an.


Und nach dieser langen Tour will ich kommendes Wochenende eine eher mittelmÃ¤Ãig lange Runde fahren. Ich denke so an 4-5 Stunden Fahrzeit in der Gegend von Altenberg, Remscheid und Solingen. Dazu schreibe ich die Tage noch was Genaueres. Fest steht aber: Es wird Trails geben und diesmal auch bergab. Der Start wird wohl in Burscheid liegen.



Ein weiteres Event steht dann auch noch auf der Liste:

Am 14.06.09 geht es in Malmedy wieder heiÃ her, der Marathon durchs Hohe Venn ist die Veranstaltung fÃ¼r jeden Biker, der beim W-Weg nicht dabei sein konnte. Fiese Steigungen, Waschbrettpiste, Trails das sich die HÃ¤nde in die Lenkergriffe graben - kurzum eine rundum empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung. Die Anmeldung ist allerdings nur online unter http://www.rdhf.be mÃ¶glich, Nachmelden vor Ort gibtâs nicht mehr. 
Gene und ich wollen starten (wohl auf der 65 oder 90km Distanz), vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Manni


----------



## mikkael (19. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> ... bedeutend anspruchsvolleren Auffahrten und langweiligeren Abfahrten...





Manni schrieb:


> ... Wir waren ja auch nicht zum Spaß da ...





Manni schrieb:


> ... die steileren, längeren und wurzeligeren Anstiege





Manni schrieb:


> ... mit allerlei leckeren Anstiegen





Manni schrieb:


> ... ein neuer Gegenanstieg.





Manni schrieb:


> ... nach 115km, 2400hm und 7:46:00 h reiner Fahrzeit



Unterschiedlicher können die Ansätze unter den Mountainbikern kaum sein.


----------



## Juppidoo (19. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ist zwar schon was her aber trotzdem kurz noch eine Zusammenfassung der W-Wegrunde:
> 
> ...



Nächstes WE geht leider gar nichts.


----------



## Manni (20. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Unterschiedlicher können die Ansätze unter den Mountainbikern kaum sein.



Nun da hast du was falsch verstanden,
wir waren auch nicht alle glücklich mit der Wahl der Fahrtrichtung (ausser vielleicht Gene ), wobei die Tour auch als Konditonsrunde und nicht als spaßige Trailtour gedacht war. Die vielen Steigungen bleiben einfach mehr im Gedächtnis, insbesondere wenn es langsam dem Ende der Kraftreserven entgegen geht. Nen Tourenbericht zu einer 1000hm Tour mit extra ausgewählten Trailabfahrten und Anstiegen sieht auch anders aus als eine Distanzfahrt mit fest vorgegebener Route.

Ich kann jedenfalls nur jedem empfehlen: Fahrt den W-Weg im Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Aendert zwar nix an den Gesamtdaten aber die 3-4 Hammertrails die wir hoch mußten haben letztes Mal deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht. Dazwischen gab es auch bei unser Tour sehr viele schoene Abfahrten, wenig Fußvolk, leckeren Kuchen. Wer viel runter will muss vorher eben hoch, keine Ahnung was ihr da anders macht (Lift??). 




Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> ..was falsch verstanden..


Pure Ironie*! 






*Aah, altersbeingter Neid. Fahre zu oft mit dem Herrn


----------



## Pardus (22. April 2009)

Tour bitte für Sonntag planen... Am Samstag bin ich schon mit zukünftiger Frau auf Erledigungdtour..

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (22. April 2009)

bin auch für sonntag.


----------



## Manni (23. April 2009)

Nabend die Herren,

nachdem hier lauter Protest vernommen wurde, habe ich die Tour auf Sonntag verschoben. Dann aber Start um 10:30 Uhr, um vor den ganzen Sonntagsspaziergängern und -fahrern durch den Engpass im Eifgental zu kommen.

Ich denke da an ein paar schicke Trails die noch nicht so ausgefahren sind und uns dann Richtung Dhünntalsperre bringen. Von dort Richtung Dhünn und Wermelskirchen. Zurück über ein paar Wupperbergetrails.

Es wird sicher wieder was ruppigere Wege mit Absturzgefahr geben, ich warne dann bestimmte Personen vorher vor (kleiner Insider) 


@mikkael: Wir fahren einfach zu selten miteinander, als dass ich bei dir zwischen den Zeilen lese, gestern hab ich euch leider verpasst (Mist Überstunden aber besser als Short time work). Vielleicht klappts nächste Woche.


Ansonsten fahre ich morgen Abend spontan noch nen Ründchen ab Opladen, vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Zeit, starten will ich gegen 17:30-18:00 Uhr je nachdem was Cheffe sagt.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (23. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Es wird sicher wieder was ruppigere Wege mit Absturzgefahr geben, ich warne dann bestimmte Personen vorher vor (kleiner Insider)



Yeahaw


----------



## mikkael (23. April 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Wir fahren einfach zu selten miteinander


Das liegt an mir, aber ich arbeite daran. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Sonntag, wenn ich hier bleibe. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Pardus (24. April 2009)

Hallo Manni,

das ist nett von Dir ... Freue mich auch Sonntag, von mir aus auch früher.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (30. April 2009)

Auch am letzten Sonntag gab es wieder eine Tour mit reichlich Höhenmetern, dafür aber auch reichlich Abfahrten. Dabei waren Pardus, Schreiner2, Hummock und natureboy79. 

Mal wieder alles über Nacht über den Haufen geschmissen ging es dann aber doch wieder andersrum  auf Tour. Auf ruppigen Trails ins Eifgental, über steile Rampen hinaus Richtung Hilgen. Dann hielten wir uns Richtung Diepental, umgingen diesen Bikefeindlichen Ort aber mit einem Asphaltanstieg nach Witzhelden. 

(In Diepental liegen auf der dem Campingplatz gegenüberliegenden Seite mindestens 2qm Holzbarieren in Form von 1m langen dicken Knüppeln, kunstvoll zu Hindernissen für Biker aufgeschichtet rum. Mit nem kleinen Bunnyhop oder ausreichend stabilen Bikes kann man aber auch einfach durchbrechen)

Von Diepental gings also nach Witzhelden nur um die ca. 3-4km Abfahrt nach Glüder hinab zu fahren - wie sinnlos unser Spocht doch ist  Dies zeigte auch die folgende Aktion: Wir fuhren wieder bergan Richtung Burg - daran vorbei und dann zum Burgtrail, der im oberen Teil Kyrill sei Dank leider zur Forststraße mutiert ist. Der untere Teil war aber schön schwer wie immer, selbst unserm Schreiner scheint es gefallen zu haben. Im folgenden schickten wir zwei Biker die den Bremsenfeld-Downhill suchten zurück nach Höhscheid  ist aber auch nen bekloppter Name. Naja sie werden sicher auch noch ein paar nette Trails gefunden haben. 

Für uns ging es dagegen langsam bergan. Das Eschbachtal mit seinem langen sanften Anstieg wurde hinauf gefahren und mit der krönenden Rampe zur Staumauer bezwungen. Kleine Pause am Ufer dann ging es weiter. Über verschiedene Wanderwege mit Erkundungsausflügen auf längst vergessenen Waldwegen kamen wir doch trotz kleiner Orientierungsprobleme dem nächsten Etappenort -Dhünn- immer näher und trafen auch kurz auf die Dhünntalsperre. Allerdings passierten wir diese in luftiger Höhe, da wir wohl eine zu früh abgebogen sind   

Nunja den Schnitzer machten wir dann dadurch weg, dass wir schonmal oben - nahezu sofort am Einstieg zum Lineffetrail herauskamen und diesen in der ganzen Pracht hinunter brutzeln konnten. Ein Genuß, der nur durch wenige Baumarktbiker getrübt wurde die erstaunlicherweise sogar heil unten angekommen sind  Zum Schluß wurde noch zum Schöllerhof hin ausgerollt bevor wir zum finalen Ausscheidungsfahren hinauf nach Kaltenherberg ansetzten. Hier kamen dann aber doch alle - früher oder später  an.


Gruß Manni






 

 

 

 




Gibt es für diesen Sonntag Interesse an ner netten Runde, z.B. Ab Burscheid und Richtung Wupper? Ansonsten könnte man sich in Opladen um 10 Uhr treffen, mit den Opladenern nen Ründchen fahren und dann noch was dran hängen.


----------



## Pardus (30. April 2009)

Sonntag hätte ich Lust... Das Wetter schein ja auch zu halten ...


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2009)

Mmmmh, bei einem Termin so gegen 11 Uhr wäre ich dabei. Brauche doch meinen Schönheitsschlaf und muß mich von der Pfalz erholen.


----------



## Manni (30. April 2009)

Gut, das sind dann ja schon zwei. Ich schreibe morgen nach dem Ausschlafen mal ne Runde aus. Falls nicht - Sonntag 11 Uhr in Burscheid, komme was wolle 


Ansonsten knackts bei mir im Geröhr ganz fürchterlich - klingt nach Coladose, kann bei den Wandstärken des Rads aber nicht sein. 
Habe gestern auch keine Risse gefunden. Steuerlager ist getauscht, Innenlager bestellt. Es könnte meiner Meinung aber auch an den Speichen oder an gelockerten Presspassungen zwischen Gabelkrone und den Standrohren liegen. Also bringt ein geschultes Gehör mit 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (30. April 2009)

wann wolltest Du mit Badehose nach Belgien ... überlege noch mein Hardtail ein wenig dafür aufzurüsten ...  ich glaube interesse hätte ich ... Mein Fitnessgrad ist nur fragwürdig .

Grüße
Guido

PS:  Meine Hochatung an Mr. Sunday im Schnee in einem Englischen Magazin ....


----------



## Manni (1. Mai 2009)

Malmedy ist am 14.06.
Gene und ich wollen wohl die 90km fahren. Ich habe jetzt keine Angaben zu Höhenemetern gefunden, denke aber es werden wohl W-Weg vedächtige > 2000hm auf der 90km Distanz. Die 65km Runde hat wohl ca. 1500hm. 


Für Sonntag hab ich mal einen Termin reingestellt, ist zwar nicht viel Text, aber ich muss jetzt los 



Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (19. Mai 2009)

Trailsperrungen im Eifgental

Mal sehen was da noch so alles kommt.   Weiss schon jemand welche Wege noch davon betroffen sind?


Gruß Manni


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Trailsperrungen im Eifgental
> 
> Mal sehen was da noch so alles kommt.   Weiss schon jemand welche Wege noch davon betroffen sind?
> 
> ...



Zu dem Thema siehe auch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5900951&postcount=265


----------



## Pardus (20. Mai 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Trailsperrungen im Eifgental
> 
> Mal sehen was da noch so alles kommt.   Weiss schon jemand welche Wege noch davon betroffen sind?
> 
> ...



In dem Fall kann ich die Sperrung nachvollziehen, da es sich um ein Bodendenkmal handelt. Was ich bis heute noch nicht kannte ...


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (26. Mai 2009)

Wie schaut es denn am Pfingstwochenende aus? Die Frau brennt mit den Freundinnen durch, also hab ich viel Zeit und bisher noch nix fix vor, aber ne Menge Ideen 

Vorschläge meinerseits:

1. Lieserpfad
2. Von der Wupperquelle bis zur Mündung (>2000hm, >100km): Per Bahn nach Gummersbach/Marienheide, Ziel ist in Leverkusen an der Mündung in den Rhein, Bahnanschluß in Lev Mitte mit S6 und RE nach Köln vorhanden.
3. Erkundungen rund um Radevormwald, Wuppertal, Remscheid.
4. Eifelcross, oder eine der langen TT-Touren der letzten Jahre (da habe ich genug von verpasst).

Ansonsten wäre ich auch einer 1-2-3tägigen sonstigen Bikeveranstaltung nicht abgeneigt.  Pfalz, Schwarzwald und co. sind ja auch nicht so weit  Und nun bitte Feedback!



Viele Grüße 
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Manni,

würde auch gerne ein bisschen biken gehen. Am Samstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, Sonntag nur bis 18:00 und Montag kann ich noch nicht sagen.

zu 4) 
Jakobsweg, Bonn - Moselkern, Hammer!
Einmal rund um die hohe Acht. Ahrbrück, Adenau, Reiferscheid, Schuld, Lind, Ahrbrück
3 Täler Tour, musste ich 2008 leider abbrechen, deshalb noch mal fahren....

Mosel- und Rheinhöhenwegstour sind etwas Aufwendiger

Lieserpfad, wenn nur am Samstag (Volk), da habe ich Dir ja schon mal eine Tour zu gesendet. 

Freue mich auf das Wochenende

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (27. Mai 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> würde auch gerne ein bisschen biken gehen. Am Samstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, Sonntag nur bis 18:00 und Montag kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Jakobsweg, Bonn - Moselkern, Hammer! Spricht mich davon jetzt erstmal am stärksten an. Wir sollten da mal morgen Abend telefonieren. Würde hierfür auch den Samstag bevorzugen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Manni,

werde Dich im Laufe des Tages mal anrufen. Den Track hast Du ja. Für die Tour nach Moselkern, sollten wir morgens um 7:00 schon starten. Ansonsten könnte es mit dem Rückweg eng werden. 

Kannst Du Dich um die Zugverbindungen von Moselkern nach Koblenz und zurück Erkundigen.



Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer Interesse hat kann sich am Samtag um 9:00 in Bad Neuenahr gerne zu uns gesellen. Den Treffpunkt wird Manni noch bekannt geben. 

Wir wollen von Bad Neuenahr aus dem Jakobsweg über Maria Laach, Mayen, Monreal, durchs schöne Elzbach Tal nach Moselkern folgen. In Moselkern setzen wir uns in den Regio Express zurück nach Koblenz -> bis nach Sinzig steigen da aus und fahren zurück nach Bad Neuenahr.

Es werden wohl so um die 90 km und 2000 hm werden. Für die Tour sollte man den ganzen Tag einplanen.

Manni und ich fahren bei gutem Wetter auf jeden Fall.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## hummock (28. Mai 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer Interesse hat kann sich am Samtag um 9:00 in Bad Neuenahr gerne zu uns gesellen.





Wenn das Wetter stimmt
bin ich dabei

Mfg
Uli


----------



## on any sunday (28. Mai 2009)

Mmmmh, die Tourdaten bin ich ja gewöhnt  Ich glaube ich fahre mit, dann könnte mich Uli aufsammeln.

Wird das Endurotraining in Belgien eben auf Sonntag und Montag verlegt. Bin ich bekloppt.


----------



## Manni (29. Mai 2009)

Na das klingt doch fein. Schon hat man 5 wackere Recken für das Bahnticket zusammen. Für den Startort würde ich dann aber direkt auf Sinzig oder Remagen plädieren. Nach der Tour und der Zugfahrt möchte ich nicht noch über die Straße nach Bad Neuenahr rollen. 
Dann lieber an der Rheinschiene starten, auf dem Weg nach Bad Neuenahr noch die Landskrone mitnehmen und am Ende nach der Zugfahrt direkt am Auto aus dem Zug fallen. 

Der letzte Zug von Moselkern geht übrigens 23:43 Uhr, sollte doch zu schaffen sein. Außerdem haben wir in Koblenz zum Umsteigen von Gleis 2 auf Gleis 8 nur 6 Minuten Zeit. Also gilt dort hurtig sein! Und wegen der Kuchenpause muss noch irgendwer Uwe nach den GPS-Koordinaten der Autobahnraststätte fragen 

@Guido: Du hast nicht zufällig noch den Fusion-Lagersatz zu Hause rumfliegen oder? Werde dann wohl mit dem Hardtail kommen. Immerhin weiss ich jetzt wo das fiese Krachen herkam: Die Lager in der Wippe!

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pardus (29. Mai 2009)

wer ist den Nr. 5

Den Lagersatz habe ich noch. Kann ich Dir auch geben, wenn mir http://cyclewerx.de versichert, dass ich Ersatz bekomme. Rufe bei denen gleich mal an. Um Fusion sieht es ja nicht wirklich gut aus.   

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir in Koblenz zum Umsteigen von Gleis 2 auf Gleis 8 nur 6 Minuten Zeit. Also gilt dort hurtig sein!



...ihr habt doch Räder dabei...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (29. Mai 2009)

Was sehen denn meine müden Augen? Es gibt ein Moselkern Revival. Ich bin zu 90% mit von der Partie. Muss noch mein Bike checken.
Gruß
Roadrunner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (29. Mai 2009)

Also wenn hier keine Wiedersprüche aufkommen, dann starten wir also Morgen am *Samstag um 9:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Sinzig *. Ausschreibung spare ich mir, aber jeder der jetzt definitiv mitkommt sollte bis heute Abend hier nochmal reinposten, damit er nicht vergessen wird 

Ich kann auch noch jemand von Leverkusen aus mitnehmen, z.B. ab der Wacht am Rhein.

Viele Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Roadrunner1 (29. Mai 2009)

@Manni. Ich würde diese Mitfahrgelegenheit in Anpruch nehmen, wenn nicht schon vergeben. Ich werde morgen definitv am Start sein. Gruß


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2009)

...tztztz: Fredname: Biken zwischen Wupper und Dhünn. Da kommt doch keine Sau drauf, das im TT-Gebiet gefahren wird...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2009)

Tarnung ist alles....


----------



## hummock (29. Mai 2009)

Bin mit am Start
und der Herr Sontag auch obwohl morgen erst Samstag ist

MfG
Uli


----------



## mikkael (29. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...tztztz: Fredname: Biken zwischen Wupper und Dhünn. Da kommt doch keine Sau drauf, das im TT-Gebiet gefahren wird...


TT-Gebiet ist wohl.. groß! 

VG Ehrentomburger


----------



## Manni (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Roadrunner,

ich bin dann um 7:45 Uhr in Wiesdorf am Rhein am Parkplatz direkt am letzten Kreisverkehr vor der Autobahnauffahrt. Dort muss man keine Gebühren zahlen falls du mit dem Auto kommst. 

Uwe, wenn bei euch trotz langem Pfingstwochenende keine Ausscheidungstouren stattfinden, dann müssen eben bei euch auf eigene Faust durchs Revier wildern  Komm doch mit  
Ansonsten bis Morgen! 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Mai 2009)

Schade, hab vorhin erst von eurer Ausfahrt erfahren. Wäre gerne mitgefahren. Wieder ein Fred den man wohl permanent im Auge behalten sollte.


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juni 2009)

Wie, noch kein Bericht von Mosels Kern?  Egal, war auf jeden Fall eine feine Idee. Im Gegensatz zur Premiere war das Wetter sonniger, die Wege trockener und das Teilnehmerfeld übersichtlicher. Auch die Pannenhäufigkeit war geringer, obwohl Herr Roadrunner sich fleissig bemühte.  Dafür hatten wir die Trails am Ende fast für uns alleine. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar spektakuläre Tourdaten und Bilder. Es war mir wirklich ein Fescht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

mit einem Tourbericht kann ich nicht aufwarten und die Eckdaten, welche ich mit meinem Garmin aufgezeichnet habe, können nicht ganz stimmen. Es waren auf jeden Fall, mehr als 100 km und die 2000er Marke müssten wir locker geknackt haben.

The usual suspects... 





























meins


----------



## Manni (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
Bericht kommt. Die Verspätung tut mir Leid, aber so bleibt der Thread wenigstens auf der ersten Seite.  Den Bericht gibts morgen - versprochen!

Ansonsten habe ich mich nun auch für Malmedy angemeldet. Badehose und Hummock sind ja auch schon dabei. Neunzig belgische Kilometer - das nennt man wohl lernresistent    @Roadrunner: Die Mitfahrgelegenheit nehme ich dann also gerne in Anspruch 

Gute Nacht,
Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Bei den Höhenmeter hatte ich große hm-Differenzen (Sportstracks 2590hm, GPS-Info 1800hm, Track-Analyse 2600hm geglättet 2300hm).
Es wäre schön wenn ich noch ein paar hm-Daten von den Mitfahrern bekommen könnte.

Für mich war es ein schönes revival, war mir doch die Strecke in guter Erinnerung, da vor 2,5 Jahren schonmal abgefahren.
Mein Fazit:
Nach knapp 4 Stunden die erste 15 minütige Pause ist sportlich. (Da mir das zu wenig erschien, habe ich später einen technischen Defekt vorgetäuscht )
Da bei der neuen XT-Kassette der Kassettenträger etwas über dem letzten Ritzel vorsteht muss man beim Abspringen der Kette diese trennen und wieder zusammenfügen. Dann besser direkt das Kettenschloss einsetzen um nicht 2h später sich wieder damit zu beschäftigen.
Und harmlos auf dem Gehweg liegende 2cm flache Bruchsteine (Schiefer) besser umfahren. Diese können sich zu Reifenkillern entwickeln. Dann nämlich, wenn man mit dem Vorderrad die Steine so aufwirbelt, dass diese im 90° Winkel auf das Hinterrad treffen und als Folge explosisionsartig die Luft entweicht. 
30 Minuten Alternativbeschäftigung ist einem sicher.
Zu Hause habe ich dann festgestellt, dass wegen fehlender Speiche dass Hinterrad eine Acht hatte.
Monreal ist immer wieder eine Reise wert  
Ohne mein Pannenpech wäre die Tour 45min kürzer gewesen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Juni 2009)

Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Nach knapp 4 Stunden die erste 15 minütige Pause ist sportlich...



nee, dat is bekloppt!!

Obwohl ich das Elztal auch mal gerne befahren würde, hab ich mir aus eben den o.g. Gründen eine Mitfahrt verkniffen...


----------



## Roadrunner1 (3. Juni 2009)

Besonders, wenn man aufgrund kurzfristiger Entscheidung die Tour mitzumachen keine Müsliriegel dabei hat. Aber in Monreal (6h 15Uhr) konnte ich mich stärken


----------



## Pardus (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Markus,

mein GPS Garmin eTrex Vista zeigte 2645 hm und 98,6 gefahrene km an.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (3. Juni 2009)

in Monreal gibt es jetzt auch keinen Kuchen mehr ....


----------



## hummock (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Männer,

War eine schöne Tour bei besten Verhältnissen,
bis auf die Pannen

Meine Tourdaten:105km,2490hm

MfG
Uli


----------



## Manni (4. Juni 2009)

Sinzig - Moselkern eine Tour mit Guido, Markus, Michael und Uli und mir  

Dank lauter ortskundiger Moselveteranen und der Pilgerwegzeichen war es eine sehr entspannte Tour für Uli und mich. Soviel muß gesagt sein, zu der flüssigen Abarbeitung der ersten 70km hat eure Ortskenntnis nicht unerheblich beigetragen. Dabei hätte ich schon in Bad Neuenahr im ersten Anstieg heulen können als es diesen geilen Serpentinenhang hinauf ging  
Nunja die Entschädigung dafür kam am Ende, aber ich greife vor. 

Die ersten 60km waren zum Warmfahren eine ideale Mischung aus Waldwegen, schnellen Abfahrten, steilen Rampen, ein paar Trails und vielen Ausblicken auf Eifelhöhen, den Laacher See und das Siebengebirge. Zig Gipfel wurden über steile Rampen erfahren, Burgen gesichtet und Türme gestürmt, was unerbittlich an den Energiereserven der wackeren Biker nagte und schließlich die erste Pause irgendwo hinter dem Laacher See erzwang. 
Aber die leeren Mägen verlangten nach mehr als nur ein paar Bananen und Powerbars. Manche hatten weder das eine noch das andere dabei (wozu auch bei so ner pillepalle Runde  ) und so wurde fix der Plan gefasst den Kuchenbäcker von Monreal zu plündern.  Also wurden die Zähne zusammen gebissen und nochmal 20 km abgerissen, wobei die letzten Reserven abgerufen wurden, die bei Roadrunner immerhin noch für den vorläufig ersten kapitalen Kettenklemmer reichten 



 

 

 

 



Endlich waren wir in Monreal und damit an der lang ersehnten Verpflegungsstelle. Die Konditorei muß heute einen extrem guten Schnitt gemacht haben. 5 Biker waren wir, aber für ne ganze Busladung haben wir in kürzester Zeit Kuchen verputzt. Ich kriegs leider nicht mehr ganz auf die Schaufel - aber nachdem jeder von uns direkt erstmal 2 Stück Torte geordert hatte, haben wir doch alle nochmal mindestens ein Stück nachbestellt 
Ich schieb die Gedächtnislücke mal auf den Zuckerschock aber zusammen waren es in jedem Fall mehr als 17 Stück Kuchen  Wer hier jetzt Bilder sehen will - den muß ich leider enttäuschen - aber wer bei google nach >Kuchen< sucht, der kann sich auch so einen guten Überblick über das vernichtete Sortiment des Kuchenbäckers machen. 

Nach dieser Völlerei war es dann aber auch erst einmal mit dem ungestümen Vorwärtsdrang vorbei und die nächsten Kilometer fielen uns allen recht schwer. Doch näherten wir uns nun langsam der Höhepunkt der Tour, dem Elzbachtal. Die Wege wurden immer schmaler, felsiger, steiler und brennesseliger und das sollte für den Rest der Tour auch so bleiben. 
Die Motivaton stieg wieder auf Flowhöhe an und wir stürzten uns in die chicken Abfahrten und chillten  anschließend die folgenden Uphills wieder hinauf. Ein Traum für jeden Trailsurfer, aus dem wir aber ab und an schmerzlich erwachten, wenn sich wieder eine unfahrbare Rampe hinter der nächsten Kurve auftat.



 

 

 

 

 



Viel los war nicht auf dem Jacobsweg. Ein paar Pilger, ein paar Biker (es waren außer uns tatsächlich noch mehr Wahnsinnige unterwegs), ansonsten waren wohl alle im Pfingstzeltlager. Um trotzdem etwas Abwechslung in die Tour zu bringen streuten wir daher noch zwei weitere Kettenklemmer und eine großräumige Wegsperrung ein, denn es sollte schließlich eine Tagestour werden. Und Markus schaffte sogar noch das Kunststück sich mit dem eigenen Vorderrad eine Schieferplatte so gegen den Hinterreifen zu katapultieren, dass Mantel und Schlauch dabei explosionsartig aufgeschlitzt wurden.  
Aber no problem, Mc Sonntag kramte kurz im Camelbag und behob den irreparablen Schaden mit einer alten Postkarte und etwas Spucke und wir konnten die letzten Kilometer auf dem Etztrail angehen. 



 

 

 

 

 




Pünktlich und mit dickem Sonnenbrand erreichten wir dann die Mosel und den Zug nach Koblenz, erwischten sogar den Anschluß nach Köln und waren sogar im Hellen wieder zurück im Rheinland  Wer hätte das gedacht.






Gruß Manni


----------



## hummock (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Manni,

dein Bericht, so schön wie die Tour

hatte übrigens auch einen Platten.Hat aber keiner gemerkt
sogar ich nicht
So muß jetzt los "Uphillchillen"
Insider wissen bescheid

MfG
Uli


----------



## Pardus (14. Juni 2009)

Halöle,

wie war der Marathon in Belgien, hat es weh getan.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fand es arg grenzwertig. Es war bisher das härteste was ich mitgemacht habe. Super steile Anstiege, technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten, Schiebe-Passagen und ein Morast-Loch in dem ich fast nicht mehr rausgekommen wäre  Es waren zwar 90km aber gefühlt wie 180km. Nichtsdestotrotz eine abwechslungsreiche Rundtour. Unter sportograf gibt es Bilder.


----------



## Pardus (15. Juni 2009)

wie war den eure startnummer ... 

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/561

dann kann man  sich das mal anschauen ...

Am Sonntag wollte ich, "voraussichtlich", mit zwei Transalp Kollegen, die 3 Täler Tour fahre. Wenn einer Interesse hat ... 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (16. Juni 2009)

Ja es war in der Tat ziemlich hart. Die ersten 700hm gabs direkt auf den ersten 12km, dann waren die Anstiege meist auch jenseits der 10% und natürlich voll mit nassen Steinen. Bergab gings dann auf verblockten Trails mit dicken Wurzeln und Steinen oder auf extrem zerpflügten Forstwegen bei denen es nur hieß "Augen zu und durch". Soviele Platten wie gestern - wahrscheinlich alles Durchschläge hab ich selten auf Marathons sehen dürfen. Allein durch die vielen Defekte hab ich bestimmt 20 Positionen gut gemacht. 

Zeit zum Erholen gabs nur im Mittelteil, wobei hier die schmierig-zähe Lehmpiste viel Kraft kostete. Dazu die schwüle Hitze. Die tiefen Bachdurchfahrten und die "Kletterpasagen" auf glitschigen Felsen werde ich auch nicht so schnell vergessen. Naja und nachdem man so bei Kilometer 70 langsam begann Kilometer für Kilometer runter zu zählen wurden die Rampen nochmal so richtig fieß: Ein Steinbruchuphill den dann wirklich nur noch ein paar Ausnahmen hoch gestrampelt sind. Die Anstiege auf den verbleibenden 10km wurden dann durch das plötzliche Krampfen der Oberschenkelmuskulatur recht spannend  Nach rund 6:30:00 war ich dann endlich im Ziel wo Gene (60igster im Ziel) schon länger und frisch geduscht wartete  

Eine Erfahrung die mir fürs erste reicht. Es gibt schönere Aussichten als am Sonntag Morgen um 6 Uhr aus dem Bett zu fallen nur um sich im belgischen Schlamm zu quälen. Meine Startnummer war die 1133. Die Bilder bei der 1050 sind aber auch nicht schlecht - da hat aber einer nasse Füße bekommen 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Es gibt schönere Aussichten als am Sonntag Morgen um 6 Uhr aus dem Bett zu fallen nur um sich im belgischen Schlamm zu quälen...



Komm, hör auf, in deinem Alter hab ich das auch gemacht!

Allerdings brauchte ich bergauf nicht zu trampeln, sondern nur die rechte Hand bewegen


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Allerdings brauchte ich bergauf nicht zu trampeln, sondern nur die rechte Hand bewegen



Ach komm, du weißt ganz genau, das es trotz der rechten Hand scheize anstrengend sein kann. Was sich letzte Woche in Italien wieder bestätigt hat, ich war der zweitjüngste unter alten Spochtfahrern, das war kein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ach komm, du weißt ganz genau, das es trotz der rechten Hand scheize anstrengend sein kann...



Wie wahr, wie wahr... 
Die Qualen TROTZ Motorunterstützung vergisst man im Laufe der Jahrzehnte, übrig bleiben nur die coolen Erinnerungen. 
Aber stimmt schon, wenn das Spielzeug bald das 10-fache eines Fullies wiegt, kann das ganz nett auf die Kondition gehen...


----------



## Manni (17. Juni 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> wie war den eure startnummer ...
> 
> http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/561
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

das klappt bei mir wohl nicht, werde stattdessen in die Wupperberge fahren und zwischen Beyenburg und Wuppertalsperre eine Enduro-Tour erkunden.

Schreiner und Co. habt ihr Lust auf fiese Trails?


Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (19. Juni 2009)

hi manni und rest,
leider ist am samstag die hochzeit von meinem besten kumpel. von daher bin ich erst sonntag abend wieder ansprechbar. ab dann bin ich aber wieder voll dabei. 
wenn das interesse besteht würde ich gerne einen regelmäßigen "enduro" treff eröffnen. vorzugsweise sonntags vormittags und festem startpunkt ab altenberg (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel). 
"enduro" heißt für mich im schnitt: 65 km, 1200 hm, bergauf waldautobahn etc, bergab heftig, zeit für technik und viel spaß.
da sich schon zu viele anfänger hinter mir verletzt haben würde ich gerne einen festen kreis aufbauen, den man auch technisch einschätzen kann. 
was die routen angeht, würde ich gerne flexibel bleiben. d. h. so wie man lust und laune hat.
also, wer sich angesprochen fühlt soll sich hier mal melden. 

(und nicht so viel straße berab fährt wie der manni. ;-) )

beste grüße 
Schreiner²


----------



## Manni (20. Juni 2009)

Schreiner2 schrieb:


> hi manni und rest,
> leider ist am samstag die hochzeit von meinem besten kumpel. von daher bin ich erst sonntag abend wieder ansprechbar. ab dann bin ich aber wieder voll dabei.
> wenn das interesse besteht würde ich gerne einen regelmäßigen "enduro" treff eröffnen. vorzugsweise sonntags vormittags und festem startpunkt ab altenberg (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel).
> "enduro" heißt für mich im schnitt: 65 km, 1200 hm, bergauf waldautobahn etc, bergab heftig, zeit für technik und viel spaß.
> ...



Endurotreff klingt fein, aber ich würde das ganze nicht auf Altenberg eingrenzen. Zuwenig schwere Trails. Bin mal gespannt was ich Sonntag in Wuppertal vorfinde. Dort gibts auch nen Treff (SUZ) der Sonntags eher abwärtsorientierte Runden anbietet, allerdings 10 Uhr in Wuppertal ist arg früh.

Das mit den Verletzungen liegt aber nur an deiner Kamikaze-Linie. Ich hatte im Mai auch das Vergnügen ein Torque Fr am Gardasee zu testen und das Teil geht bergab mächtig vorwärts! Bügelt alles weg. Ne straffe 160iger Luftgabel fährt sich doch anders als ne weiche 140mm. Ich denke grad über ne härtere Feder nach. Dafür würde ich aber bei nächster Gelegenheit nochmal dein Bike auf ner Abfahrt zum Vergleich ranziehen.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (20. Juni 2009)

Treffe mich mit Michael um 9:15 bei mir vor der Haustürre und fahren dann ins Ahrtahl... Bis jetzt sind wir 4 ...

Schade das es bei Dir nicht passt Manni.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern mal in Altenberg und habe tatsächlich drei neue Trails gefahren. Hätte nicht gedacht wie nah man jahrelang an Einstiegen vorbei fahren kann. Jedenfalls sind das genau die richtigen Abfahrten für ne Endurotour. 

Dafür würde ich auch direkt mal den übernächsten Sonntag vorschlagen. Startzeit so 10 Uhr. Da sind noch wenige Fußgänger unterwegs. Diesen Samstag könnte ich nur früh morgens 2-3 Stündchen ab Burscheid. Danach gehts in den Urlaub. Also wenn jemand Samstag früh um halb zehn Lust auf ne kleine Tour Richtung Dhünntalsperre hat dann soll er sich gerne melden!


Gruß Manni


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juli 2009)

hallo.was ist denn hier los?bietet keiner mehr touren an?
mfg norman


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hallo.was ist denn hier los?bietet keiner mehr touren an?
> mfg norman



Selbst ist der Mann...

Ich sehe aber keinen Termin von Dir...


----------



## Manni (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Z.B. gabs erst letzten Samstag ne Endurorunde. Zwar micht im LMB, aber es gab sie hier. Wegen geringem Feedback bei den schweren Touren mach ich mir da nicht mehr die Mühe alles hoch offiziell auszuschreiben. Da wird kurz gefragt und ansonsten eben bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angerufen.


Für Morgen bin ich grad in der Entscheidungsfindung ob ich mir bei der Hitze den Eifelcross von OAS antue. Aber wo ich gerade von einer Woche gammeln an der Nordsee zurück komme, ist es hier doch grenzwertig schwül und die letzten 200km hab ich kaum mal mehr als nenn Deich überqueren müssen. Da ist das morgen schon ne Hausnummer.

Ansonsten hab ich für die nächsten Wochen vor zwei anspruchsvolle Endurorunden auszuschreiben, der Herr Schreiner hatte da ja großmundig einen Treff angekündigt, aber bisher hab ich da nix mehr von gehört. Charackter der Touren wird bergab sehr technisch, teilweise ausgesetzt und vom Untergrund recht grob werden, aber für geübte auch ohne Protektorenkrams machbar, Schienbeinschoner schaden aber nicht, schon alleine wegen den Brennesseln  

Gruß Manni


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (5. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann...
> 
> Ich sehe aber keinen Termin von Dir...



ja,kenne mich halt im bergischen raum noch nicht so aus...
bleiben halt nur die düsseldorfer locations.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Z.B. gabs erst letzten Samstag ne Endurorunde. Zwar micht im LMB, aber es gab sie hier. Wegen geringem Feedback bei den schweren Touren mach ich mir da nicht mehr die Mühe alles hoch offiziell auszuschreiben. Da wird kurz gefragt und ansonsten eben bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angerufen.
> 
> ...




ist ja gut,war auch nicht böse gemeint.es wäre aber trotzdem nett von dir,
wenn du deine tourpläne im LMB oder halt hier im thread ausschreiben würdest.ich fand deine tour nämlich echt geil.
mfg norman


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich für die nächsten Wochen vor zwei anspruchsvolle Endurorunden auszuschreiben, der Herr Schreiner hatte da ja großmundig einen Treff angekündigt, aber bisher hab ich da nix mehr von gehört. Charackter der Touren wird bergab sehr technisch, teilweise ausgesetzt und vom Untergrund recht grob werden, aber für geübte auch ohne Protektorenkrams machbar, Schienbeinschoner schaden aber nicht, schon alleine wegen den Brennesseln




Da wär ich gerne dabei, Manni! Ich hoffe, dass ich es einrichten kann und werde hier jetzt mal öfter reinschauen. Ich vermute, Du wirst sie eher hier ankündigen als im LMB? 
Ich würde mich freilich mit einer zünftigen Enduro-Tour im Ahrtal revanchieren!

Cheers!
Claus.


----------



## Manni (8. Juli 2009)

Jut also am Wochenende gibts ne Tour durch die Wupperberge oder Richtung Dhünntalsperre, ich weiss aber noch nicht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, das mach ich wetterabhängig. Der Basti hat mich übrigens mal nach ner leichten Tour gefragt, da wird sich nächste Woche auch mal was machen lassen. 

Norman nimm das nicht ernst, alles nur Spaß.  Du bist natürlich willkommen!

Eine Endurotour wird es dieses Wochenende nicht geben und danach die Woche wirds auch knapp. Habe eben meine Bremsscheiben geprüft und die sind nur noch rund 1,4mm dick. Magura sagt bei 1,7mm ist Schluß. Also brauch ich erst nen Satz neue Discs bevor ich mich damit wieder ins grobe Gelände wage. Ich muss da immer an das Bild mit der kollabierten Vorderradscheibe denken.... Man und damit war ich eben erst noch am Gardasee unterwegs  Ihr solltet auch mal eure Discs prüfen.

Für die Endurotour war ich vor ein paar Tagen bei Beyenburg unterwegs und habe schonmal ne ganze Reihe Trails abgesurft. Nur mit dem Verbinden happert es noch. Bin also ganz glücklich wenn ich nochmal nächste Woche dort auf Exploertour gehen kann. Dann wird die Runde für euch auch interessanter. 

@Bagatellschaden: Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, vielleicht schau ich mir dabei auch mal das Hinterradumsetzen ab 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

Also am Samstag haste doch schon was vor: TT Sommerfest. Auf der Gästeliste stehst Du jedenfalls. Da bieten Martin und ich eine Tour an, die man als "Enduro" bezeichnen können.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz und selbstverständlich beschränkt sich mein Angebot nicht auf diesen Samstag. Wir können jederzeit mal durch Ahrtal rocken.


----------



## Manni (8. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also am Samstag haste doch schon was vor: TT Sommerfest. Auf der Gästeliste stehst Du jedenfalls. Da bieten Martin und ich eine Tour an, die man als "Enduro" bezeichnen können.
> 
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz und selbstverständlich beschränkt sich mein Angebot nicht auf diesen Samstag. Wir können jederzeit mal durch Ahrtal rocken.



Ah ja fast vergessen  Mhh da muss ich mal gucken ob ich da nicht doch noch mal mit dem Fully mitkomme 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Mhh da muss ich mal gucken ob ich da nicht doch noch mal mit dem Fully mitkomme



Das hielte ich für eine famose Idee!


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Jut also am Wochenende gibts ne Tour durch die Wupperberge oder Richtung Dhünntalsperre, ich weiss aber noch nicht ob Samstag oder Sonntag, das mach ich wetterabhängig. Der Basti hat mich übrigens mal nach ner leichten Tour gefragt, da wird sich nächste Woche auch mal was machen lassen.
> 
> Norman nimm das nicht ernst, alles nur Spaß.  Du bist natürlich willkommen!
> 
> ...



also,wochenende ist schlecht wegen arbeit,dafür habe ich ab dienstag 3 tage frei,also,wenn du vielleicht auch frei hast,können wir steil gehen!
 mfg norman


----------



## Pardus (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin für Sonntag  ... weis aber nicht ob ich auch kann (darf)... 

Der Eifelcross war schööön anstrengend .. aber gut... 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2009)

Pardus schrieb:


> ich bin für Sonntag  ... weis aber nicht ob ich auch kann (darf)...
> 
> Der Eifelcross war schööön anstrengend .. aber gut...
> 
> ...




eifelcross?warum erfahre ich davon nichts??
vielleicht wäre man mitgekommen!....

leute,postet doch bitte eure tourpläne.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> leute,postet doch bitte eure tourpläne.




Wurde groß und breit hier diskutiert. 

Etwas über den Düsseldorfer Tellerrand muß man schon schauen, um die wirklich guten Touren zu finden...


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wurde groß und breit hier diskutiert.
> 
> Etwas über den Düsseldorfer Tellerrand muß man schon schauen, um die wirklich guten Touren zu finden...



ohh,
du hast wie immer recht lieber engry


----------



## Manni (11. Juli 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> eifelcross?warum erfahre ich davon nichts??
> vielleicht wäre man mitgekommen!....
> 
> leute,postet doch bitte eure tourpläne.



Also soooo gut kann das nicht gewesen sein, bei Pardus im Album gibts nur Schiebebilder  Sonntag wird bei mir wohl nix großes passieren, vielleicht ne kleiner Runde 1-2 Stündchen vor der Haustür. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (14. Juli 2009)

Die Tage (Mittwoch - Freitag) drehe ich nenn kleines Ründchen mit v6bastian ab Opladen. Wegen genauer Terminabsprache muss ich nochmal mit ihm sprechen. Falls noch jemand Lust hat, ganz zwanglos und langsam durch die Gegend gurken ist er gern willkommen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahre heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr ne Runde ab Opladen.
Freitag Abend fahre ich ab Burscheid einmal die Große Runde um die Dhünntalsperre. Wer mit will mailt am Besten hier. Nenn Termin gibts nicht. 

Am Wochenende bin ich im Siegerland, also keine Tour. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Manni, 

von wo ab Opladen? Würde dann wohl mitkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> von wo ab Opladen? Würde dann wohl mitkommen...



BTW: Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt,
was der Untertitel "Morbus Schwakowiak" zu bedeuten hat.

Du hast mein volles Mitlied bei diesem Krankheitsbild.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkGKDWlfW4w"]YouTube - Stern TV - Morbus Schwakowiak-  (Switch reloaded)[/nomedia]


----------



## Roadrunner1 (15. Juli 2009)

Versuche auch zu der Zeit in Opladen zu sein.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt,
> was der Untertitel "Morbus Schwakowiak" zu bedeuten hat.



Ey watt is? Gez krich ich nichma meah Bierdoosn auf...Kerl Kerl...datt Leebn is am Aasch....



Roadrunner1 schrieb:


> Versuche auch zu der Zeit in Opladen zu sein.



Und wo ist nun Treffpunkt? BHF oder Kreisverkehr beim Gut Ophoven oder sonstwo?


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ey watt is? Gez krich ich nichma meah Bierdoosn auf...Kerl Kerl...datt Leebn is am Aasch....
> 
> Und wo ist nun Treffpunkt? BHF oder Kreisverkehr beim Gut Ophoven oder sonstwo?




Apropo Aasch: Einen Teil der Trails, die wir zusammen auf dem Lüderich gefahren sind, befinden sich nach massiven Holzfällungen und -rückungen in einem Zustand, sodass man als Mountainbiker auch zu sagen gewillt ist: "datt Leebn is am Aasch"

Naja, werde mogren mal mit ein paar Verantwortlichen sprechen, ob wir da nicht dauerhaft mal ein paar schöne Trails anlegen bzw. erhalten können.


----------



## Manni (15. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hi Manni,
> 
> von wo ab Opladen? Würde dann wohl mitkommen...



Am Bahnhof um 19 Uhr!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts diese Woche mit ner Neuauflage der 24h-Trainingstour von letzter Woche aus Herr Roadrunner? Für andere Interessenten letze Woche waren es ca. 650hm bei zackigem Tempo. Insgesamt sehr spaßig, würde ich gerne wiederholen! 
Morgen Abend, oder falls es regnet lieber Donnerstag ab 19 Uhr ab Bahnhof Opladen? Streckenführung diesmal Richtung Burscheid und Dhünntalsperre. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Roadrunner1 (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist immer so. Zuerst ganz langsam und zum Ende hin wird der Schnitt wieder hergestellt 
Ich hoffe du verübelst mir nicht, dass ich jeden Anstieg der sich uns bot mitgenommen habe. 
Das ganze wurde aber am Donnerstag noch gesteigert. Ich und Gene waren 5 nach 6 in Opladen und Gene meinte die OBB noch einholen zu können. Jep, das war dann oberzackig. 
Do geht nicht. Heute 19Uhr hört sich gut an, ich schicke dir aber noch ne SMS.


----------



## Manni (23. Juli 2009)

So wieder sauber  Demnächst mitten durch sag ich da nur. War eine schicke Runde Markus, kannte bestimmt 70% der Wege nicht. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juli 2009)

liegt bei euch was fürs wochenende an?hab jetzt mal wieder am wochenende frei.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (23. Juli 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> liegt bei euch was fürs wochenende an?hab jetzt mal wieder am wochenende frei.
> mfg



Hallo,

Samstag hat On any sunday einen Termin ab Burscheid eingestellt, siehe Last Minute Biking. Da wollte ich einfach mitfahren. Für Sonntag ist eigentlich Biken in der Eifel angedacht aber noch ist nicht sicher ob das was wird. Wäre wohl von den km und hm vergleichbar mit dem W-Weg, ungefähr 120km und 2500hm.


Gruß Manni


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2009)

ok,da bin ich erstmal dabei
obwohl es mit dem wetter sonntag wohl besser aussieht?


----------



## Manni (14. August 2009)

Morgen fahre ich in die Wupperberge, wer mit will, hier gehts lang!


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (20. August 2009)

noch 4 mal schlafen ...: dann ist es soweit

http://alpencross4fun.de/blog


----------



## jokomen (20. August 2009)

Hey,

ja dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel Spaß, tolles Wetter, keine Abflüge und eine pannenarme Reise


----------



## Pardus (3. September 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

alle 17 sind ohne Sturz und Pannen über die Alpen gekommen. Lediglich zwischen Riva und Arco hatten wir zum Schluss 2 Platte.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (4. September 2009)

Hey,

witzig, zum totlachen,...auf ner Flachetappe 2 Platten , ich glaub`s ja nicht. 

Super, auch alle wieder gesund zurück, ohne Verletzungen, ganz wichtig!


----------



## wogru (4. September 2009)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> witzig, zum totlachen,...auf ner Flachetappe 2 Platten , ich glaub`s ja nicht.
> 
> Super, auch alle wieder gesund zurück, ohne Verletzungen, ganz wichtig!



Nicht nur flach, sondern auch Asphalt !!


----------



## Pardus (18. September 2009)

Hallo Micha, Hallo Manni, and to whom it may concern

habt ihr Lust am Sonntag ne kleine Runde ab Burscheid zu drehen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pardus (19. September 2009)

bin morgen um 10:00 in Burscheid ..


----------



## Manni (6. Oktober 2009)

Einen Monat Pause hab ich mir gegönnt, das Bike sammt der Patina aus Kettenschmiere, Schweiss und Dolomitenstaub einfach in den Keller gepackt und versucht zu vergessen.   ... Wohnung verrammeln, Fastfood, RTL und 9Live dauergucken  ... hat am Ende alles nichts geholfen.  
Samstag nach 26 Tagen (ich dachte schon jetzt sei das Schlimmste überstanden ) wurde die Versuchung dann doch zu groß. 

Danke  Schreiner für die feine Trailrunde  So und nun da es draußen nass, kalt und dreckig ist (und nachdem die Therapie ja für den Popo ist) beginne ich mit der Vergangenheitsbewältigung 


Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (6. Oktober 2009)

*Alpencross 2009*

*Vom Brenner durch die Dolomiten nach Rovereto - 7½ Tage, 464km, 15888hm* 
(Oder wie kommt man auf möglichst großem Umweg möglichst nah an den Gardasee, ohne ihn am Ende gesehen zu haben)​

*½.Tag.: Rheinland - Bennero - Enzianhütte*
Und alle Jahre wieder kommt unweigerlich der Tag, an dem früh morgens der Rucksack aufgeschnallt wird, das Rad an die Hand genommen und sich kurz von den Lieben verabschiedet wird, bevor man (mal wieder) zu einer für alle Außenstehenden unverständlichen Quälerei in die Alpen aufbricht. 
Und so wie sonst immer Weihnachten, kam dieser Tag dieses Jahr besonders plötzlich. Nach zu viel Arbeit und zu wenig Training hieß es nun
eine im Winter mit viel Liebe, Tatendrang und Optimismus geplante Tour durch zu ziehen. 

Zum Glück finden sich aber in einem Mountainbike Forum immer ein paar Gleichgesinnte, die Freud und Leid einer solchen Tour mit einem teilen. Dieses Mal sind wir zu viert unterwegs:

[email protected],
Jö[email protected]üni,
[email protected] und
[email protected]


Viel gibt es auch sonst erstmal nicht zu berichten, als das es wie immer am ersten Tag eine lange Fahrt per Auto gen Süden wird und die Straßen sind voll wie eh und je. Um 9:30 Uhr gestartet sind wir gegen 18:00 Uhr am Start.

_Brennerpass, ein Parkplatz vor einem Outlettcenter, die Blechlawine verstopft die Straße, Menschenmassen in Konsumlaune. 
Wir stehen in der ersten Reihe: _

Tür auf und alles raus: 8 Laufräder, 4 Rahmen, ebensoviele Rucksäcke und halbnackte Biker landen auf der Straße. Hinter der knappen Deckung unseres Automobiles schlüpfen wir bei lauschigen 10°C in unsere Bikekluft. Die Konsumgesellschaft hat für uns keine Augen. Alles hastet schnell vorbei um noch Nudeln, Designerhemden oder Schuhe aus Fernost zu erstehen. 



 

 

Noch vor Einbruch der Dämmerung beginnt dann fröstelnd die erste Etappe. Erst rollen wir auf Straße ein paar Meter gen Italien, dann zweigen wir links ab und werden überraschend ausgebremst: Der Anstieg zum Schlüsseljoch beginnt. Immer den dichten Wolken entgegen, die aber heute nicht die Schleusen öffnen. Auf Asphalt gewinnen wir schnell an Höhe und nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde ist dann die erste Etappe bereits vorbei und wir stehen vor der Enzianhütte. 
Die Bikes kommen auf die Terasse und wir stürmen die warme Stube. Nach kurzem Gedränge vor der Dusche und im winzigen 4-Bettzimmer geht es ans Essen. Hirschgulasch, Hirtenteller und sonstige Leckereien dazu das obligatorische Weizenbier, der Urlaub hat begonnen.



 

 

 



_12.6km und 584hm, 10°C, 1:15:00h und 1 Riegel (-65g)_


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2009)

Upps, hatte mich schon gewundert, warum hier noch nichts über unseren Alpencross steht und jetzt hat der Herr Manni doch schon was verbrochen. Egal, hier mein Kommentar zu der Veranstaltung.

Sie stand eindeutig unter dem Motto





du





hatte kaum





Seiten

und auch viel 





zu bieten.

Selbst der dichteste





Wald konnte uns nicht verwirren

und am Ende wurden die Spochtgeräte sogar vorschriftmässig entsorgt.





Fein wars.


----------



## Manni (9. Oktober 2009)

Rrrrichtig 

Leider wieder die gleiche Leier wir vor dem Alpencross: Viel zu viel zu tun. Und daher muss Tag zwei noch mindestens bis morgen warten  Fürs Wochenende ist Regen angesagt, da kann man ja nochma weiter schreiben.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (12. Oktober 2009)

*1.Tag: EnzianhÃ¼tte - Fussendrass - Stefansdorf*
Der nÃ¤chste Morgen begrÃ¼Ãte uns dann mit dem atemberaubenden Panorama des Brennergrenzkamms, den wir aus den vergangenen Jahren bereits kennen. 





In der HÃ¼tte ist es bereits recht laut und so sind auch wir bald beim FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Dieses fÃ¤llt fÃ¼r eine HÃ¼tte reichlich aus und fÃ¼r einen Preis von rund 35 Euro fÃ¼r die Ãbernachtung sammt FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Abendessen eine sehr empfehlenswerte Adresse  Und auch wenn er keine Rucksacktouren mag, unser Uwe ist doch dabei. 









Als wir aufbrechen liegt unsere Bergseite noch im Schatten. DafÃ¼r wird uns auf dem weiteren Uphill schnell war. Der Fahrweg wird erst zum Trail und dann zu einer glitschigen Schotterrinne. Zum GlÃ¼ck ist die Schiebepassage aber nur kurz und wir stehen bald am SchlÃ¼sseljoch, wo wir in der Sonne auftauen. In der Ferne kÃ¶nnen wir auch schon die zweite Auffahrt des Tages zum Pfundererjoch ausmachen. Von hier oben sieht das nach einem guten StÃ¼ck Arbeit aus.









Die MilitÃ¤rstraÃe hinab nach Fussendrass ist auf den ersten Metern zum Trail erodiert, wird aber bald wieder zur breiten Piste und wir sind bald unten in Fussendrass. 














Im Tal angekommen hat die Sonne endlich den Nachbrenner gezÃ¼ndet - es wird hÃ¶chste Zeit fÃ¼r kurze Sachen, Sonnencreme und Riegel. AuÃerdem lÃ¤sst uns die Technik im Stich: Die Aufnahme der Abfahrt ist nichts geworden. Also weiter einen Versuch haben wir ja noch. 

Ãber eine BrÃ¼cke geht es insgesamt vielleicht 50m eben durch den Talboden, dann geht es schon wieder nur bergan. Um genau zu sagen geht es sehr lange sehr steil bergan. Der Weg ist zwar breit aber ich stelle mir ununterbrochen die Frage ob man zu Fuss nicht schneller ist. Im oberen Teil wird das Tal dann flacher und wir rasten an der eingestÃ¼rzten BrÃ¼cke Ã¼ber den Gebirgsbach. 



 

 

 



Heute treffen wir eine ganze Reihe Biker und so hat Thomas genug potentielle Opfer fÃ¼r bergauf fahren, wobei das Fahren jetzt beschwerlich bis unmÃ¶glich wird. Dann ist wirklich Schluss und alle schieben durch die GerÃ¶llwÃ¼ste verbleibenden 300hm zum Joch und damit stehen wir am hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Tour auf 2568m. Wir machen eine ausgedehnte Pause, schieÃen Schneephotos mit Gletscherpanorama und beobachten die anderen auf den ersten Abfahrtsmetern.
Die Abfahrt ist genial anspruchsvoll wie damals. Oben tiefer Sand und GerÃ¶ll bis in das Hochtal, dann fÃ¼hrt ein flowiger Trail durch kleine BÃ¤che bis zum nÃ¤chsten Abbruch, wo enge verblockte Serpentinen den steilen Hang hinunter zur Weitenbergeralm fÃ¼hren.







 

 

 



 



Dort wird eingekehrt und bei Kaiserschmarren, Gerstensuppe und viel Spezi regeneriert. Die Schweine kommen jetzt noch nicht auf den Teller â auch wenns sehr verlockend ist, wir suchen lieber nach einer schÃ¶nen Abfahrt und werden fÃ¼ndig. Die StraÃe bleibt links liegen und wir folgen den Schildern eines Marathons der uns auf schÃ¶nen Waldwegen ins Tal bringt. 



 



Von dort geht es per Pustertalradweg und (unnÃ¶tigerweise) Pustertalbahn nach Stefansdorf. 
Ein leeres Hotel (keine GÃ¤ste auÃer uns) ist unser Ziel, zum Essen gehts daher zum ortsansÃ¤ssigen Italiener, wobei sich empfiehlt beim nÃ¤chsten Besuch etwas zum Lesen und was gegen den kleinen Hunger mit zubringen. Ansonsten ein gelungener Tag des Projekts auf Holytrails durch die Dolomiten 

_55,1km und 1679hm, 20,8Â°C, 4:21:40h _


----------



## Manni (24. Oktober 2009)

*Schieb*

Ziemlich ruhig hier, aber das hat sich jetzt hoffentlich erledigt. 
Heute ist die Bikelampe aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne gekommen und die wird nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch auf ner kleinen Runde mit v6bastian ausgiebig getestet (todgesagte leben länger). Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.

Ansonsten war ich die Tage nochmal in den Bergen, genauer im Schwarzwald. Das Wetter war zwar nicht so dolle (Regen bis Schnee war alles dabei), aber für zwei Biketouren hat es doch gereicht.

Am ersten Tag ging es auf den Schauinsland, das waren wahrscheinlich die letzten 1000hm am Stück für dieses Jahr. Trotz 0°C, Schnee und Hagelschauern war es ne super Runde, da sobald die ersten Abfahrtsmeter hinter mir waren und der dichte Laubwald die Feuchtigkeit abhielt. Leider kommt der Indian Summer ohne Sonne nicht wirklich zur Geltung. 



 

 

 

 

 



Nach den 15km Traumtrail ins Tal waren auch die Bremsbeläge futsch. Trotz Besuch alle Bikeläden ließ sich in Freiburg kein Belag für Louise FR von vor 2007 auftreiben  
So wurde die zweite Tour dann ohne Hinterradbremse gefahren (die wird sowieso überbewertet). Gesagt getan bin ich Sonntag auf einen der vielen anderen Hausberge hinauf und promt über nenn Wildwechsel mit allerlei Spielzeug wie Northshores und professionell angelegten Anliegern und Sprüngen gestolpert. Mist, ab hier wäre dann die Hinterradbremse doch nicht schlecht gewesen. Es ging aber auch ohne, bzw. die Trägerplatte hat am Ende herhalten müssen. 



 

 



Der verstörte Blick auf den Bildern kommt übrigens nur durch den Stress, den es bereitet hat rechtzeitig für den Selbstauslöser wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen (Blinkt die Rote Lampe noch?). Ich bewundere Strunzi für seine Gedult. Mir reichte es jedenfalls und daher müssen eben jetzt die Schnappschüsse her halten.

Für nächstes Jahr steht der Schwarzwald oder die Vogesen jedenfalls nochmal auf dem Plan. Stationär oder ne 4 Tagestour muss ich nochmal überlegen. Wer sich mit sowas anfreunden kann, kann ja schonmal zu Hause vorsichtig anfragen 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (7. November 2009)

hi manni,schöne bilder hast du da reingestellt.wo immer nur alle die zeit
fürs reisen hernehmen?ich glaube zwei deiner kollegen kenne ich von 
einer ahrtaltour?sind das nicht brüder?
also ich würde nächstes jahr gerne mal auf die eine oder andere bikereise
mitfahren.

p.s.auf meine china-lampe warte ich seit 24.9.
habe jetzt käuferschutz bei paypal gestellt.


----------



## R2-D2 (8. November 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> p.s.auf meine china-lampe warte ich seit 24.9.
> habe jetzt käuferschutz bei paypal gestellt.



Ich habe am 25.09. bei DX bestellt und am 20.10. wurde geliefert.


----------



## Manni (8. November 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi manni,schöne bilder hast du da reingestellt.wo immer nur alle die zeit
> fürs reisen hernehmen?ich glaube zwei deiner kollegen kenne ich von
> einer ahrtaltour?sind das nicht brüder?
> also ich würde nächstes jahr gerne mal auf die eine oder andere bikereise
> ...



Hi Norman,

also bisher hatte ich nichts negatives über DX bezüglich Lieferungen gehört. Das es lange dauern kann ist aber bekannt. Meine Lampe brauchte auch 4 Wochen. Hattest du denn zwischendurch die Bestellung geändert? Ansonsten schau auch mal im Elektronikforum, da gibts nen langen Thread über Lieferzeiten. 

Wegen Bikereisen: Müssen wir mal auf einer der nächsten Touren besprechen  Habe da schon wieder (wahrscheinlich zuviele) Pläne fürs nächste Jahr  
Alles möglich: Westalpen, oder Pasubio (  wird klar wenn der Bericht von diesem Jahr fertig ist), oder 3 Tage Gletschertrip und in unser Nähe schon länger auf der Liste sind der Westweg und Harz.....

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2009)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wo immer nur alle die zeit
> fürs reisen hernehmen?



Wird in Fachkreisen auch Urlaub genannt.  Manni, wo bleiben die restlichen Berichte? Habe schon alles verdrängt.


----------



## Manni (25. November 2009)

2.Tag: Stefansdorf - Kronplatz  St.Vigil  Fanes  Pederü  Pocol 69km 3.000hm 

Früh am nächsten Morgen geht es nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück wieder los. Halt, zunächst müssen noch einige abgefahrene Pneus durch getauscht werden. Dazu war es uns am Start aufm Brenner zu kalt. Der lästige Fat Albert kommt endlich vom Rucksack ans Hinterrad und der junge Gebrauchte ersetzt Lünis Slick. Immer das Selbe, wie war das noch mal 2007? 

Dann gehts aber endlich los und endlos steile 30hm später sind wir am ersten Zwischenhalt - der Kronplatzbahn.  Schwups, für kleines Geld geht es kraftsparend 1300hm rauf und wir stehen mitten im Dolomitenpanorama. Ein drittes Mal die öde Auffahrt durchs Skigebiet muss auch wirklich nicht sein. Dafür aber der geniale Panoramatrail. 





Viele flowige Kilometer später erreichen wir dann St.Vigil und beginnen den Anstieg durchs Val di Rudo in Richtung Pederü Hütte. Die senkrechten Felswände zu beiden Seiten des Tals rücken immer näher und dann sind wir am Ende des Tals. In der glühenden Mittagshitze tanken wir an der Pederühütte literweise Spezi. Direkt am Einstieg zur "Wand" . Kurze Beratschlagung, dann das Fazit: Ganz schön steil. Also geht es doch nicht 400hm schiebend bergan, sondern auf der bekannten Strecke via Fanestal und Limojoch nach Cortina. Hier gibt es wenigstens ein paar andere Biker.  Auf der Fanes gibt es dann nach einem Ritt durch sengende Sonne und auf der Jagd nach diversen anderen Alpencrossern die nächste Pause mit Nudeln und Gemüsesuppe.




 

 

 

 



Steil rauf geht es später zum Limojoch und am Rü Fanes entlang zu den Cascata di Fanes. Wir sind spät dran und sehen auf der Abfahrt zu, dass wir schnell weiter nach Fiames kommen. Im folgenden Anstieg Richtung Pocol ist es im Wald bereits dämmrig und so beschließen wir unsere Etappe heute außerplanmäßig zu verkürzen  was sich noch als ganz gut  erweisen soll. So übernachten wir im besten Hotel am Platz dem Hotel Villa Argentina mitten im großen Dolomiten Panorama. Nach etwas schwieriger Konservation mit dem Concierge ist dann auch das Zimmer mit Halbpension gesichert und wir verschwinden in den Korridoren mit roten Teppichen, Pokalen und Photos aus den guten alten Zeiten der 1920iger Jahre des mondänen Skihotels. 







 

 

 

 






Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (8. August 2010)

Hallo Manni,

Tour im 7GB am 14.08 9:00 geht klar, wenn das Wetter hält.

Hier schon mal unser Treffpunkt, Parkplatzt Ecke Am Kissel / Bahnhofstrasse.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...78034,7.195031&spn=0.002481,0.004823&t=h&z=18

Den Schlauch den ich Dir schuldig bin habe ich gerade bestellt. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (9. August 2010)

Hey Guido,
wo hast du diese Karteileiche gefunden 
Wie auch immer, die letzten Touren machen Lust auf mehr. Es scheint, dass es zumindest noch bei einigen Randgruppen im Bergischen Nachfrage für echte Männertouren gibt. Mal sehen wir lange wir uns hier halten können 

War eine top Tour am Samstag. Eifeltrails und Serpentinen  sind immer eine Reise wert. 





Jedenfalls weiss ich jetzt auch wieder was Seilbahntrail, Spielplatztrail und Schrock und co. alles so zu bieten haben. Wirklich feines Terain die Gegend um Ahrweiler, oder wars Altenahr 



 

 

 

 




Samstag 9 Uhr ist reserviert, was macht man nicht alles für ein bischen Spaß. Vielleicht zaubert Michael ja auch ein paar grobe Trails aus der Kiste wie er uns vorgeschwärmt hat. Auge Gottes und danach unten am Rhein Einkehren muss dann aber auch sein. Daher: Bitte weniger Pannen. Ist doch keine TT-Tour.

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2010)

Tztztz

In fremdem Terrain räubern und dann noch nicht mal die Eingeborenen kontaktieren geht ja mal gerade garnicht...


----------



## Manni (9. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz
> 
> In fremdem Terrain räubern und dann noch nicht mal die Eingeborenen kontaktieren geht ja mal gerade garnicht...



Touché! Da hast Du auch wieder recht  Also ich denke wir gewähren Dir Satisfaktion:

Kommender Samstag 9 Uhr Parkplatz Ecke Am Kissel/ Bahnhofstrasse, recht so? Hardtail oder Fully, die Wahl der Waffen liegt bei Dir. 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (10. August 2010)

@Uwe - ich bin halt ein wenig schüchtern und hab mich nicht getraut in euren Thread zu schreiben.


----------



## Pardus (11. August 2010)

Wetter scheint zu halten... 

Hoffentlich bekommen wir nicht das Wetter von Sonntag


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2010)

Manni schrieb:


> Vielleicht zaubert Michael ja auch ein paar grobe Trails aus der Kiste wie er uns vorgeschwärmt hat.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Manni



Grobe Trails?, vorgeschwärmt? Nie im Leben. Habe nur angemerkt, das ich mich in den 7Hills ein wenig auskenne. Wo bleiben eigentlich die restlichen Tage vom AlpenX? 



Pardus schrieb:


> Wetter scheint zu halten...
> 
> Hoffentlich bekommen wir nicht das Wetter von Sonntag



Du musst mich verwechseln, ich mach kein Wetter.


----------



## Pardus (12. August 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Grobe Trails?, vorgeschwärmt? Nie im Leben. Habe nur angemerkt, das ich mich in den 7Hills ein wenig auskenne. Wo bleiben eigentlich die restlichen Tage vom AlpenX?
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst mich verwechseln, ich mach kein Wetter.



Wenn Du schon kein Wetter machen kannst, dann solltest Du wenigstens besser aufpassen, dass Du Dich nicht wieder in einen Ameisenhaufen setzt. 

Freue mich schon auf Samstag, den Petersbergerbittweg, den Ölberg über die kurze Variante, Löwenburg und Drachenfels ...


----------



## Manni (12. August 2010)

Pardus schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon kein Wetter machen kannst, dann solltest Du wenigstens besser aufpassen, dass Du Dich nicht wieder in einen Ameisenhaufen setzt.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Samstag, den Petersbergerbittweg, den Ölberg über die kurze Variante, Löwenburg und Drachenfels ...



Na dann lass uns auch noch Lohrberg, Nonnenstromberg und Wolkenburg mitnehmen, dann haben wir auch alle 7 auf einen Streich 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (13. August 2010)

hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht ... gut Idee

Wie wäre dann die Route... Petersberg ... Drachenfels ist dann der Letzte oder?
Weiß es einer?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (15. August 2010)

Ja das war wieder ein Spaß gestern, bis vielleicht auf die vielen steilen Uphills. Trails ohne Ende, wie ich da zwei Jahre drauf verzichten konnte  Und Michael hat mal wieder gezaubert: Viel Panorama, Trails für den Fahrspaß und die vielen Burgruinen sowie die Felstürme am Stenzelberg waren mir auch neu. 

Und heute Morgen wußte ich dann beim Blick aus dem Fenster:
Gestern definitiv alles richtig gemacht 

Bis zur nächsten Tour, 
Manni


----------



## Pardus (16. August 2010)

@Michael - Allerdings da hast Du uns/mir ein paar feine Trails kredenzt die ich so auch noch nicht kannte, mit und ohne Bonusrunde .... 

@Manni - Allerdings - alles richtig gemacht, gestern habe ich den Tag mit Pizza und TV verbracht... Kontrastprogramm  

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne lange Tour... 
Wenn ihr wisst wat isch meine

Grüße
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2010)

Genau, alles richtig gemacht. Als Guido weg war, konnten man die wirklich steilen Sachen fahren, noch eine ungeplante Bonusrunde drehen, einen Platten unter Eichelbeschuss beheben und auch noch Abbitte leisten. Und beim Zieleis störte er dann auch nicht.


----------



## Pardus (16. August 2010)

damit geht die Schweinekappe diesmal nicht an mich ...

Wer hatte denn den Platten


----------



## Manni (16. August 2010)

Ok, der Plattfuß geht an mich. Es war aber auch ein gaaaanz langer Dorn der auf einen überwucherten Pfad zurück zuführen ist. Also ist eigentlich der Guide schuld  Ich erinnere mich aber auch an diverse Schaltprobleme diverser Mitfahrer 

Samstag soll das Wetter ja wieder gut werden, wir sollten die Tradition also weiterführen. Samstag, 10 Uhr, diesmal Wupperberge, ab Beyenburg zur Wupperschleife zum Beispiel? Hab da was nettes im Angebot.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Pardus (16. August 2010)

Lust hätte ich schon 
Mal schauen, ob das noch sozialverträglich ist ...  

Ginge auch Sonntags?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (16. August 2010)

Pardus schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon
> Mal schauen, ob das noch sozialverträglich ist ...
> 
> Ginge auch Sonntags?
> ...



Prinzipiell ja


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

wie sehen die Verhandlungen aus? Sonntag wollte ich Schneckes Eifgental total mitfahren.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Manni (19. August 2010)

Hallo Michael,

das ist natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert! Ich schau mal wie sich die Gruppengröße entwickelt. Wenn es deutlich mehr als 10 werden ist das aber eher nix für mich.

Grüße Manni


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2010)

Meinetwegen können wir auch am Samstag was Großes im kleine Kreis fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pardus (20. August 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich kann leider dieses WE nicht mitfahren  

Ich könnte wenn nur Sonntags (ist aber auch ungewiss), aber da soll es ja auch regnen. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (20. August 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können wir auch am Samstag was Großes im kleine Kreis fahren.



Das klingt doch gut! Hast Du schon ne Idee wo? An der Wupper bei Beyenburg oder bei Remscheid/Wermelskirchen war ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Gruesse,
Manni


----------



## Manni (20. August 2010)

On any sunday und ich starten morgen zwischen 10:30 und 10:45 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz Olper Höhe in 42399 Remscheid Lüttringhausen.
Es wird ne technisch anspruchsvolle Runde um Herbrinhausen und Beyenburg. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat einfach am Treffpunkt vorbei sehen.

@Guido: Sonntag fahre ich wohl zur Alpenvorbereitung noch einmal ins Ahrtal, angepeilt ist dort irgendwo gegen 10 Uhr zu starten. Den genauen Startpunkt sendet mir mein Mitfahrer noch zu. Gib Bescheid wenn es Dir passt!

Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pardus (21. August 2010)

Wie war die technisch Anspruchsvolle Runde in Beyenburg?

Bin morgen leider schon in die Pflicht genommen worden 

War außerdem am Donnerstag laufen und hab mir dabei Rücken geholt.... Werde langsam alt.

Wünsche euch morgen Sonne uns viel Spaß.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Manni (26. August 2010)

Pardus schrieb:


> Wie war die technisch Anspruchsvolle Runde in Beyenburg?
> 
> Bin morgen leider schon in die Pflicht genommen worden
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

die Runde war richtig spaßig, vor allem weils mal wieder was anderes war nach xx Touren Eifgental oder Wipperaue dises Jahr. Ansonsten gibts da noch viel Potential das Erkundet werden muss. Leider ist mir nach 2/3 der Runde der Dämpfer verreckt. Dichtung kaputt und das 4 Werktage vor der Alpentour... Zum Glück konnte schon von unterwegs beim Dealer meines Vertrauens Ersatz aufgetan werden. 

Sonntag waren wir dann im Ahrtal und mit dem Hardtail sind die Abfahrten von Steinerberg oder Schrock doch deutlich rütteliger. War nicht so lustig auf 1.8 Zoll da runter zu bügeln. Dafür komme ich jetzt die letzte Serpentinenabfahrt vom Krausberg schon bald im Schlaf runter 

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pardus (1. September 2010)

Hallo Manni,

seid ihr in Sölden auch eingeschneit?

Grüße
Gudio


----------



## Manni (2. September 2010)

Hallo Guido,

nein nicht eingeschneit, wir haben noch am Donnerstag von 23:00 bis 3:00 Uhr Früh alles umgeplant. Also mit Planungssoftware und allen verfügbaren Büchern und Karten eine Alternative ausgearbeitet. 

Rausgekommen ist eine Tour in wärmeren Gefilden, 2,5 Tage Rundtour anstelle von 3-4 Tagen sind zwar ein Kompromiss, bei dem Wetter (Alpenhauptkamm war bei unser Durchreise bis runter in die Täler tief verschneit) aber die einzige Alternative. So ist es statt ner Gletschertour eine Tour der offenen Rechungen geworden  Bilder gibts später.


Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Pardus (1. Juni 2012)

Der Posteingang von Manni ist voll. Manni kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## willibike (19. Oktober 2015)

*Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2015*



Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!

*Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!*

*Jahrestreffen  2015:*

*06.November 2015 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich*
*Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61**
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214  51213*


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu. Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Anfang  November.  Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!

Wer von Euch Bilder oder Videos zeigen möchte sollen mir bitte zeitnah das Thema und die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!

Ø  Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm  nicht berücksichtigt!

Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.

Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.

Ø  *Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.*

Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder mit einem Eintrag im IBC- LMB



Die Themen für den Abend gebe ich gesondert bekannt!


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)

www.mtblev.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

